# Hurricane Clean-UP



## Darin

Many of you know I have been asked to go to work the Hurricane in Alabama, Mississippi, and Louisiana. I had extended an offer to work trading leads on work as I will have plenty of leads to give out more than likely. Many do not know what will be needed and not needed. I have compiled a list and would like others to add to it. 

*Wiped out areas*
Log Trucks (w/grapple)
chainsaws (extra if possible/repair will be difficult)
Lots of extra chain
Try to bring extra gas at first (could be a dot problem if too much)
bring 2 cycle
been told chippers are useless in these areas
Crane in some situations

*Minor damaged areas*
Chippers (just know your boundries) Bring extra knives
Lots of extra chain (there will be a shortage)
extra saw parts or extra saws
more like what you are used to
stump grinders

*Business*
make sure your workers comp transfers, if not you need another policy

get a writer on your liability insurance for out of state work. yours currently usually covers what state you are in now or only certain states.
Register your business with the secretary of state of the state you are working in. You name of business may be taken.

Bring a certificate of good standing from your state as they probably will need it. If you don't have one you may need to change you drivers license as you probably will not be able to get a transient merchants license. You may need to start another corp which kinda sucks because you will have to file separately. Just another expense. You usually can get yours online from the secretary of state.

Depending on what licensing is in that area you may need to be bondable, but this is more for construction from what I have seen in the past.

You might need a warehouse. Thievery will be huge. BTW you will probably get something stolen. Most everyone I knew in last years storm got something ripped off. I will probably will get a yard. Just don't know yet. We may be able to share and save $$$.

Please add as I am sure I forgot a few. Share experiences. Probably anything will help these people. And if anyone goes down and rips people off after a ordeal like this. You will be shot here. You always get a few gypsies.  Yes you will benefit financially, but they need help rebuilding so that part is cool too. It's not like you will be taking bread out of local arborists mouths.


----------



## treepres1

*storm clean up*

hey everyone i met with reps from oep and army corp.will be talking again tommorrow.you may contact us so we can add you to our clean up .i maintain several tree contracts in new orleans and surrounding areas.email or you can try to call me 504 466 6060 .phones have been off and on .thanks


----------



## Darin

How does the payment basis work.


----------



## treeseer

Darin I would add to your list the need for equipment to *Repair* trees. Many storm-damaged trees are easily salvageable, but removed in the heat of the moment. If only branches are broken, they can be headed--"stubbed" back just behind the breakage for now, and fully restored starting this winter. That area's going to be uninhabitable enough for a time to come, poor people; no need to remove all of their canopy just because the machines are running. 

Drills and threaded rod for bracing cracks.

O and ditto on the security issue. Working after Jean last year with TreeCo I set my climbing rope on a picnic table. 5 minutes later, Poof! :angry2:


----------



## Darin

I have equipment that I can have available, but man power would be my problem. I am more focused on my construction currently. If anyone has the man power and we could find somebody like treepres1, I would be willing to get what we need. I was thinking a RG50 or 90 Rayco stumper and a log truck. I was thinking of also a tub. I don't own these items but have them available to purchase. One of those spend money to make money ideas.


----------



## dhuffnmu

So let me get this straight. You guys are looking for companys to come down and with there equipment and work? How would you know the boundaries between wiped out areas and minor hit areas? Can someone maybe make it a little more clear. Thank you.


----------



## Chris J.

Gentlemen, I'm in Houston, which is roughly a 3.5 hour drive to NO. I'll gladly help in any way that I can. I have 3 running saws, can possibly get another 3 running, but I would need to purchase some bars & spare chains. My usefulness would be limited to ground work. I would possibly loan some saws to the right person, but that would have to be discussed in detail.

Take care, and be safe.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

I wish i could ship me,my crew and my kit over to NEW ORLEANS,i could be there in under 3 weeks !!  dam laws and borders !!!


----------



## Thor's Hammer

ROLLACOSTA said:


> I wish i could ship me,my crew and my kit over to NEW ORLEANS,i could be there in under 3 weeks !!  dam laws and borders !!!



my thoughts exactly rolla, ive got a grapple truck, forwarder, skidsteer, etc.
not exactly busy in the UK either


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER

If you folks over seas really want to kick in I would recommend talking to the local US embassy or your own govt officials and volunteer your services and equip....... god knows it would make for great press. 

Brian


----------



## dhuffnmu

Well I have talked to guys from my company and I would really consider heading sout to help in the disaster relief efforts. Who do I contact to get down there and find out what I need to do? I have put my name on the TCIA list but she said no one has called yet needing help. So anyone got any suggestions on what I can do? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Totally Stumped

Why is everyone talking about New Orleans? New Orleans is under water, folks. Think MS or AL-they have lots of trees down but not the flooding issues. 
Just got off the phone with FEMA rep and he said Search and Rescue will be ongoing for the next couple of weeks and clean up will follow. Keep your powder dry. 
Good buddy worked Andrew down in Florida and made good money despite having to replace numerous stolen tools. If it ain't bolted down its going to grow legs!


----------



## dhuffnmu

Hey Greg,

Who did you contact about going down there? How do you know where to go and how do you get paid? Were you able to find any of that out?


----------



## diltree

Gregs just gonna drive down and figure it out then


----------



## DDM

GICON said:


> DilTree and I are going down together. Crane, Bucket, Log Truck...We'll figure it all out when we get down there....



I thought you were going to work for someone else?


----------



## dhuffnmu

When are you guys leaving and where are you headed?


----------



## Trignog

I am a Ct liscenced arborist. I just got layed off tues. by a failing upstart company (bad move on my part). I am a climber with many saws, ropes, some rigging gear, and climbing gear. I already carry my own liab. policy. I am 24, no kids, no mortgage, and single. Tell me where to go. Or maybe I can hook up with other New Englanders heading down there. Private message me. I want to help.


----------



## fordsrbetter

hey guys planning on heading down fri but if you guys from the north are going sooner or later might wait or leave early to caravan down with ya.
bringing 1 bucket grapple truck and 2 crewcab fords i pulling camper the other a trailer with 70 gals of gas and 110 gals of diesel lots neccesary stuff ive got 5 of my crew going trying to get a game plan set up but we are forsure rolling south. get ahold of me guys would like to partner up, im not ging down to step on other peoples toes so to speak.
cell is 319-795-1452
email at da1walsh @ hotmail.com (no spaces)
D.J. Walsh 
Precision Tree Choppers
i live were ia, il, mo all meet right on the mississippi


----------



## Tree Machine

I applaud all of you.

The job is going to be anything but easy. This is a great oportunity to harness the cohesion we have as the looseknit 'fraternal order of treeguys', to put ourselves out there in great numbers and do what professionals do.

I'm with treeseer. Make a case to salvage and save trees when and if you can.

If you go, go prepared. And remember, on this Storm, there is no destination, only a journey.


----------



## PTS

*money*

I have a crew 4-5 wanting to head south. Hopefully this isn't taken in greed but like all good business practices one must know what kind of money income are we are looking at and who is footing the bill. I am guessing there is some sort of common rate. Can anyone advise.


----------



## PeteS

If anyone needs a climber for the clean up effort, drop me a line.


----------



## Tree Machine

Hey, Welcome to the site, Pete !


----------



## mightyoak

I,m an experienced climber,recently completed manual, ice storm damage removals in north ohio, wanting to get involved with the effort in the Ms.delta area, I own no rolling stock,only climbing gear & a pick-up truck. please pm, or E-mail me.. Rick


----------



## treeslayer

Go somewhere like Mobile, link up, work towards ground zero a month from now.
I have worked many storms, and you you cannot carry enough provisions and material in order to work in any area without power and retail. you will just be another drain on recovery efforts, with no water, food, gas beds or showers, etc... think about fuel? stay away from any area without power.

Last year in Fla,Xtreme and I lived on MRE's and bottled water (and beer), slept on the ground, bathed in swimming pools. and the closer you get to tragedy, the more you look like a greedy bastard to the locals for wanting $$. 

If you gouge, you deserve to get shot.

This one is too bad for me, I'm staying home.
I cannot understand the delay in rescue efforts, we treat Iraqi's better than our own people.


----------



## Tree Machine

I think you just spelled out the delay. Things are flooded a week out, gas stations that have no gas, no power, trees down across roads, available assistance maxed to the max with desperate people not practicing patient behaviors. People are just not getting how extensive and total a disaster this was and even the best prepared of society can just not be all the places they need to be.

Good suggestions and advice, treeslayer.


----------



## clearance

Good luck guys. I have been watching CNN for the last few days, sad to see the thin veneer of civilisation leave town. The only tree work I would do there is if I was running a big excavator with a thumb. The potential for disease/infection must be huge with all the rottting flesh and ???? etc. in the water that will stay when the water recedes. Take disinfectants and lots of soap with you, along with the gas and guns.


----------



## Darin

I will be based out of Hattisburg, Mississippi. Actually about 20 miles out. My friend owns a ranch and am going to set shop up on it, including living in my travel trailer. I am trying to see if we can bring in all that equipment at least for a month or so we don't have to rent a yard etc. My mind is currently here in North Dakota as I have to finish work up. When I do go, I will be working as an independant adjuster and can refer work to you on an alternating basis or who needs the work. If anyone has a newer laptop, ladder and a digital camera I can use you desperately. I will train to run the computer program etc. You will have to have some building experience to inspect for problems. It pays based on what the claim is. It will pay 50% of what I recieve. It will also pay for your way down to the area as long as you stay 2 weeks. If you stay 4 weeks it will pay you round trip. That part isn't totally clear yet as we will be working for an insurance company. We will also have storm offices set up in other areas for the Construction department.


----------



## Tree Machine

Is there any way to arrange central areas, secured areas, that arborists can park their rigs safely for the night. It's hard to be with the rig 24/7 for weeks. There are times (called 'at night') when the crews need to step away from the rigs. With theft not expected to decrease any time soon, a secured area for your rig is something to really think about. It will affect you from night 1.

With some organization, the arborists can make the most of themselves.


----------



## PTS

Is there any kind of hotline established or location for residence to post the need for tree work? We are very seriously considering heading south, but although my guys who have worked up to 10 disasters with asplund assure me that work comes to you, I would feel better knowing what were and when.


----------



## Tree Machine

That list you speak of, leads, maps and hotspot areas I can see happening online. Your lead guy should be Darin. He's stepped up and let you know what you need to do business down there. Just know, PTS, that we're creating the support up here that you'll need down there. It's coming together, and this time we're trying to pool all the collective knowledge of previous storm chasers to assist those going into the south.

The contributions of knowledge have been generous. Keep the info coming for the guys trying to gear up.

I will act as temporary hotline until we have one. Tree Machine cell 317-407-5113

Here are <a href=http://www.networkforgood.org/OffsiteFrame/?SiteURL=http%3a%2f%2fwww.ohsep.louisiana.gov%2f<important numbers in Louisiana,</a>


----------



## Dadatwins

I would suggest contacting local state, city or county centers for possible equipment parking and facility centers. During Isabel in Va we had a large field that was cleared and used by several companies as an overnight parking area. All the companies pooled resources and hired security to watch the equipment. The parking area was located across the street from my city Parks & Rec shop which was run by generator, had a shower, toilets, and ice machines. Lot of smaller companies hooked up as subs with the big boys, Davey, Bartlett & Asplundh for the initial push and then when they got to learn the area broke off on thier own. To anyone going down there, pool your resources and don't try to play cowboy, there will be plenty of work. The first major push will be getting streets cleared and then the residential work will start. Be careful, storm work is a different animal than day to day work, be prepared for anything.


----------



## fordsrbetter

hey thanks Tree Machine and Darin for all the help thus far!!
Im slowly getting everything set up. ive been busting my rear all week getting things caught up here. My business partner has decided to stay up here during this so owell. if there is anybody close to me i will need another body maybe two. prefer tree experiance and maybe a cdl with air brakes deffinatly a driver licsense. 

please call or email. da1walsh @ hotmail.com (no spaces)
or cell at 319-795-1452 
D.J. Walsh
Precision Tree Choppers


----------



## Tree Machine

My goal for you guys (today) is to post maps, big areas first, and as time goes on, zero in on hotspots. In another week, when broken tops turn completely brown, aerial photos may tell is where some of the worst-hit areas are.

Although I've never done hurricane work, my sense from prior treeguy experiences tells me that you go to an area, work an area, move on to another area. You don't do a lot of driving over distances. That's what I mean by 'set up camp'. It's temporary, but Dadatwins said it well. Thank you for that tip on parkling and security. That's pretty solid information to go on. 

Once dug in, find the nearest post office, talk to them, ask if packages can be sent to you via their desk without actually buying a PO box. This will give you an exact address where you can have supplies sent. Bailey's will ship right to the local post office where you are, as will any of our other gear suppliers. Also, support from home (food, clothes, beef jerkey, etc) I see as important to helping you, the guy now in the midst of it. You're in a different element.  As Dada says, it's an entirely different animal. Pre-arrange support from back home. There WILL be things you need. Things sent this morning are generaly there the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Darin

Can you be safe 24/7. No way. I would try to get a public storage to put all supplies in at night. Your trucks should be safe. I don't think it would be hard to locate a log truck or a chipper if it were stolen. There is a lot less of them and usually have something recognizable on them. I have a map at the office I can upload this afternoon. I have it totally highlighted. I think fema sent it to me, but I can't remember. It should be accurate. People want to help. They will open their arms and homes. For instance, I have been eating at peoples homes up here constantly. You don't want to get too comfortable where you are at. For instance don't take a 6 month lease on anything. Maybe one you can buy out for $100 or something. It will start in one area and keep going south. So your demographics will change. I haven't worked a hurricane before, but I feel it will be even easier than the hail work that I currently do. These people need immediate help. I call it neighboritis. The will see you over in an area. You will get more work quickly. What I hope is, if you get too backed up with work, we can work together to get it knocked out faster. There should be no reason to have a 3 month back log in a hurricane. You probably will loose those contracts and you might as well share them. You could say. Let's clean up the main area and it will be $$$ but we can clean the trees up better in a couple months. People are more understanding than you think. This makes more sense to me. I feel you will make much more money and have work for a longer period of time. The main thing is document everything. Their idea of clean up is much different than yours and mine! If you tell them upfront there will be less problems when you try to collect. I do this will insurance scopes quite a bit. I say we will do this, this and this, but not this, this, and this.


----------



## Darin

Some have asked about system requirements for the software on estimating work for me.
http://xactware.com/support/xm8_sysreq.html


----------



## Tree Machine

Tell us what this looks like to you, offer suggestions on the types of stuff you'd want kept updated. Would this be a central website, a bulletin board, a running list of numbers of contact amongst treeguys.....

You're saying we need a central list of go-to guys, their phone numbers and list them where they're at on the map. Yes?

This person who will not coming down south, the northern point person, the guy keeping things organized and updated, I'm not sure if that guy would be voted in,or how that would be decided. Do you assign that duty.

Fairly hefty responsibility, even if it were a paid position, which it's not. It would take an impassioned, service-oriented individual who has the time to do this, who would volunteer the effort and who would selflessly commit to severel months of endless duty. Someone who can provide the free web space, frequently add and update the list and coverage and be in it for the long run.

:Eye: :Eye: 

This person would almost have to BE a treeguy to fully have the treeguy perspective on things.

This has never been done before.

http://treeguy.info/articlebody.php?section_id=5&article_id=252


----------



## Redbull

This guy would almost have to be a MACHINE!! :Eye: :Eye:


----------



## DDM

Maybe Darin would set up a forum for it.


----------



## Thirdpete

I think the idea of a central control center is great. like you said, if you need bar/chain oil, if you could just forward a message to this control center, and its htere in a couple days, that's great. also, i'm sure there will be dozens of tree companies who end up in the areas directly surrounding state/national highways, but someone has to coordinate the far-off areas that need help as well.

either way, i wish i could help. i'm inexperienced, actually looking to expand into tree-service from landsaping and lawn maintenance, and in college. I'd love nothing more than to pack up an head down there to extend a helping hand. i really do admire everyone who laces up their boots and heads down there for months of work. good luck.


----------



## Tree Machine

Although I haven't spoken with Darin directly, I think his plate is pretty full. He's part of the logistics, and he'll be situated down there. For the time he's spending preparing and the travel time down there, and getting his loose ends taken care of up here, he may be out of the office for a bit.

As far as getting bar oil, you need to source that locally or bring it with you. You are independent going into this region. Being self sustainable is really important, you just don't know what you're going to get into. As far as saws and gear and parts, you have mail order and you have local saw shops. Local saw shops are a natural congregation place for tree guys. I would like to get a map of where all the Husqvaurna and Stihl shops are in the region. We'll get some maps posted here soon.


----------



## Thirdpete

Well, I'm broke. I have no way of getting down there or back here. I have nothing to offer other than labor and a 35mm camera i could use to take pictures. I have a ms290 and an ms210c though they need to be tuned up and since i'm new, i'm not a huge saw guru yet. I do have rakes, shovels, a couple wheel barrels, and other little stuff like that. 

If there's someone going from the Chicago/Joliet area I'd be willing to consider. I would basically just need to catch a ride down there. Other than that it's a matter of logistics, speaking with professors, advisors, and things of that nature. If there was a way to get there and a way to get back, I'm there.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

For what it is worth, Charly Pottorff is talking about getting a crew toigether.


----------



## PTS

*hurricane cleanup*

Is there anyone near Iowa heading south. I am looking into a low boy haller to load equipment and to save on the number of vehicles actually being driven down. Just looking to pool resources. Contact me (563)927-4243 or cell (563) 920-4794.


----------



## DDM

From the looks of what cnn is showing Cranes & Dozers will be in high demand. Tracked Skidsteers will probably be nessecary.


----------



## PTS

*Local Support*

I have started putting the word out that we are heading south and there had been a few offers to help out with supplies we will be in a place of need and we can help the locals. Have any of you addressed this, with whom and what is acceptible?


----------



## trimmmed

Not sure if this link has been posted, but here goes. This shows trees

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/facility/new-orleans-levees-comp01.htm

and that came from here, and there are a few more good ones there

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/facility/new-orleans-levees-imagery.htm


----------



## DDM

Anyone Driving trucks down had better make sure they have DOT #'s and fuel stickers.


----------



## okietreedude1

Tree Machine said:


> , find the nearest post office, talk to them, ask if packages can be sent to you via their desk without actually buying a PO box. This will give you an exact address where you can have supplies sent. .....will ship right to the local post office where you are, as will any of our other gear suppliers.....




I am here to say I WILL ship to any postoffice that accepts the above...PO Box or Not. If you need something overnight, you'll probably need to find an actuall adress that is still intact that UPS (suposing theyre running) can find.

If all anyone needs is new clothes (socks, undies, jeans, gloves, etc) or non perishable items, give me a shout and I will send it down too. I just ask for reimbursment.


----------



## Tree Machine

Thanks Okie, and everyone. I have some calls into arborists down south to try and give us some inside scoop. Many phone lines are still down and power is nonexistent in most of the hard-hit places.

Good links, Trimmed. Those are some great images.

The guys working inside the destruction zone are working LONG days, with limited resources. Men going down, don't expect much better. We're trying to organize some logistics up front here for you, but until we get some reports from the inside it's difficult to give concrete information on where to go, who needs what and how much. Right now, it's sort of 'cowboy country', where law and order are replaced by desperation and survival. Society in the south is not normal right now, like we'd normally think of it. Ya gotta be very careful, men. There's a lot of 'unexpected's you will run into, and tree work will just be the start of it.


----------



## fordsrbetter

hello everybody hope all is well with you guys on this holiday weekend. getting another early start on things. hey pts im going to call you today hope that will be alright dont want to bother you during any family outings. i am right by Keokuk 1hr 15min south of Iowa City. i have almost all my things gathered up for the trip waiting on 2 rolls of 100ft chain and 3 new stihl chain saws other than that i have allmost all things stacked in the garage. 

thanks for all the guys that have called will be calling back weds to set some times up i am going to try to use all of you during different times to relieve all my guys and you guys too. after this adventure you will want to go home and see the family. 

tree machine thanks for helping out during this i will mail you a nice donation when i start recieving payments. wondering if you have any leads or the map of the areas which have sustained major tree damage. been to your website that is going to work awsome!!! i have a few churches here in town that have given money donations for other churches down were we are going. my town has been very generous its quite amazing really. i will be helping any way i can for them. plan on takeing pics of the before and after of every worksite. if you have a digitol camera its good insurance for the work performed plus we can email to tree machine so others can see whats going on. well i need to go sharpen chains happy holiday to all  

D.J. Walsh 
Precision Tree Choppers
319-795-1452 cell


----------



## treeseer

fordsrbetter said:


> i have a few churches here in town that have given money donations for other churches down were we are going.


That can be a good place to start. after Jean I went to my brother's church in gainesville first. One member worked at an apartment complex so we got almost a week's worth of work there. I'm not a Christian but I still think it's good karma to help those kinds of places.

There will be a lot of people with chainsaws there; if you use them to prune instead of remove, you will always find a niche, and jobs to return to this winter.


----------



## Tree Machine

Someone better vounteer or risk geting nominated.


----------



## KentuckySawyer

Tree Machine said:


> Society in the south is not normal right now, like we'd normally think of it. Ya gotta be very careful, men. There's a lot of 'unexpected's you will run into, and tree work will just be the start of it.



"Society" in the south has never really been what yall in the north would call normal...

Anyways... what are some areas with moderate damage? Here is my situation: I'm a small (2-3 people) new company with chip truck, chipper, saws, rope, etc. I do most jobs manually and sub a crane or wood hauler on big jobs. Is my sized operation needed? In what areas? What new piece of equipment would be an asset? Crane, bucket?


----------



## Thirdpete

Also, i'm not seeing why a chipper would not be needed. seems to me that for compaction issues, it would be easier to move a pile of mulch in dump trucks than brush, which is quite volumnous (sp?) but could be easily compacted.


----------



## Thirdpete

Makes sense, now that you've explained it.


----------



## Marky Mark

Here's a few pic my friend took when he drove down from PA with 8 generators and food. He went dow to help some friends that he hunts there property.

As far as red cross , fema and the likes , they aint nowhere near the rural areas. There are a few red cross shelters set up in the cities. No red cross on the mississippi coast as of yesterday though. Troopers from georgia , mississippi , florida are there and passed convoys of electric company bucket trucks , military heavy equipment , and georgia troopers on the way back yesterday. Oh yea and a Homeland Security Bus and a few Baltimore Police tactical vehicles in a small convoy we passed in Virginia headed down last nite about 8 pm. 


Packing ice


----------



## Marky Mark

10 gallons of gas max in this area.


----------



## PTS

*Families*

I am taking my crew on Monday. I thought that it would be really nice if we had some kind of "arborist wives/husbands club on here" where our significant others could keep in touch with other spouses going through the loss of their loved one off saving the world. I think it would give them a chance to vent to each other, stay in touch on local events and help to keep us posted down in the thick of things. Wondering what everyone else thinks.


----------



## pantheraba

*Headed to Picayune*

We are reactivating a Disaster Relief Team we had active in the 90's...new members, same mission plan, packing lists, etc.

I'll take Team One (four people) to Picayune, MS on Fri or Sat. We have a local contact that has us set up to stay in a church gym..we are prepared to camp out if necessary and are carrying our own food, water, etc.. Our contact is a builder and will take us to sites that need our help. Team Two will rendezvous with us a week later...they'll bring supplies we may need for the next week.

We will be focusing on chainsaw work/clean up to make it possible for folks to access their homes again. I am the only climber so a lot of our work will probably be ground work.

Our contact has already told me about a large tree on his father's home in Slidell that has them stumped...I will evaluate it once there to see if I can do it. If not, a crane may be needed. 

TreeMachine, will I be able to contact you at your site if I need you to vector a crane there?

Ours is a volunteer mission...we are not charging for our work. If we need a crane, I will be sure the folks know that it is separate from me and a charge will be incurred.


----------



## Tree Machine

Volunteer??? I won't dissuade you, but you may want to choose your volunteer homes. Without question, it is expensive to run a tree op far from home, especially when you have definite overhead expenses and your opportunity costs. You will be busting your arse all day long and although you can work as free as you wish as long as you want, your crew may feel different (though I'm just guessing).

As days go by and your crew gets poorer and poorer, realizing they're going to have to go home and work extra hard to catch up, it doesn't set the stage for harmony.

I myself do a lot of volunteer work, and I understand the inherent value in it. However, you and your team need to be at your best to be able to do your best. If team morale slumps, it may be difficult and stressful and unecessarily taxing on your crew your family and your business.

I'll encourage all tree companies to 'give' where they see fit, but charge the money. Money is the fuel that will keep you moving forward and able to really making a solid, positive difference. Don't cripple yourself in the name of doing good. You'll have endless opportunities to do free work. Charge where you can. It's very important unless you're independently wealthy. You are leaving home and family, traveling a distance to provide a highly needed service which is dangerous and difficult and expensive. You will do what's right.

As far as vectoring a crane from up here, the crane operation would have to be put in direct contact with you for directions and payment, etc. If you need help _locating_ a crane service in your work area, I will do all I can to put you in touch with one. I will help any way I can.


----------



## pantheraba

Tree Machine said:


> Volunteer??? I won't dissuade you, but you may want to choose your volunteer homes. ....... If you need help _locating_ a crane service in your work area, I will do all I can to put you in touch with one. I will help any way I can.



We are not a "tree company", what we are doing is a relief effort. We have worked out the time and funds with donations from folks here that want to help but cannot go down to the damaged areas. We don't want to take money away from official "tree companies" that are going there to work and understandably charge for their services. We will try to focus on folks who need the help but may not be able to afford it as well as others. But, if someone that we help wants to make a donation for our services, we will take it to help defray expenses. I'll be buying a new saw and some rigging gear before I go down...their donations will certainly help. 

The big 2x2x2 soft cube bag I use to carry tree gear in was given to me approx 1985 as thanks by a poor fellow in a trailer park hit by a tornado. I helped cut the pine logs out of his kitchen and we craned them through the roof. Even though one of the pieces fell back through (my clove hitch turned loose...I don't use it for heavy loads anymore) he was appreciative and only had that to give me...he was videographer apprentice for a big TV outfit and they had retired that bag. It's a fond memory each time I use the bag...means more than his money would have.

As far as morale goes...we have a retired Navy commander (43 yrs old), a retired banker/martial artist, two young Eagle Scouts, a longtime ScoutMaster and and a few other highly motivated people that thrive on this kind of work...all in good physical condition and looking forward to helping out. 

Re: a crane...locating one for me to contact would be a great service...I'll let you know.


----------



## KentuckySawyer

pantheraba said:


> (my clove hitch turned loose...I don't use it for heavy loads anymore)




Back it up with two half hitches. No roll.


----------



## Tree Machine

Pantheraba, I salute you, man. As long as you're clear on your intent and know what you're getting yourself into (which is clear that you do), then I extend to you the highest honor. I think you approach is big beyond human capacity and I'll go beyond the call to assist and support you once you're down there.

I was injured badly earlier this Summer. To my surprise, dozens of checks came pouring my way, mostly from folks for whom I've volunteered or have done free work. People don't forget your good deeds. You'll be the first arborist adopted when we get a sponsor.

Arborists will gravitate to the towns and cities. You may have to be the outskirts guys, helping those who can't even normally get tree services to come out to them. There's a lot of non-city places to get to. You're going into very remote and sparsely populated areas. I think clearing roads will be a large part of your task. I have heard accounts of finding bodies wrapped around trees and deposited up into the crowns of trees by the flood waters. I hope you don't have to experience anything like that.


----------



## pantheraba

KentuckySawyer said:


> Back it up with two half hitches. No roll.



You ARE a smart dude...that is exactly what happened. The crane operator looked at the clove and said," Is that going to hold?" I said, "It always has".

My bad, it immediately rolled out and landed in the kitchen again...me red faced. 

I will try with the 2 halfs next time if I don't have a choker...the clove is quick and easy, for sure.


----------



## pantheraba

Tree Machine said:


> Pantheraba, I salute you, man. As long as you're clear on your intent and know what you're getting yourself into (which is clear that you do), then I extend to you the highest honor. I think you approach is big beyond human capacity and I'll go beyond the call to assist and support you once you're down there.
> 
> I was injured badly earlier this Summer. To my surprise, dozens of checks came pouring my way, mostly from folks for whom I've volunteered or have done free work. People don't forget your good deeds. You'll be the first arborist adopted when we get a sponsor.
> 
> Arborists will gravitate to the towns and cities. You may be to outskirts guys, helping those who cant even get tree services to come out to them. There's a lot of non-city places to get to.



I read about your injury as you reported it with great empathy...I know you are stilll "out of action" more than you want to be but you are doing a great service by helping coordinate all of us and keeping us informed about Katrina.

My thanks to you.

My next door neighbor just came by with a newly tuned up 16" Echo, 2 new chains, a bar, 2 plugs and oil...oh, and $500 in cash to help with fuel, food, etc. A Cub Scout troop in Cumming has raised $300 to help out, too.

Another volunteer (a Scout dad) just joined up with his Durango, winch and covered trailer. His off-road group is contributing 5-10 saws and sawyer gear, chaps, etc. for us.

At Hurricane Andrew some of our most fulfilling work was out in the boonies where folks were not getting much aid...we distributed supplies from depots the Nat. Guard had set up and did basic repairs/debris removal. Just putting tarps on the roof of some folks to keep rain out was a big deal for them. When you had a 30x30 house with 8-10 people living in it their monetary resources were nil...their thanks were worth a lot, though.

We are getting up a good head of steam as we organize and stage our gear.

I'll let you know what goes on as we get on site.


----------



## Tree Machine

Hey Pantheraba. I much appreciate the acknowledgement, though I'm not here for the recognition. Getting YOU recognition, however, could serve not only your efforts, but the entire industry.

My first impulse would be to get a National Public Radio reporter to embed with you and your crew for the time you're down there. You would have to train a reporter to be a brush pilot.
What am I saying? That's _crazy talk_.

Ask your local U-Haul if they'll donate a closed trailer for a week. If you have a vehicle that can tow it, you have your mess hall, cooking, seating, portable ability to aid those in need. This will carry all your supplies and provisions and be lockable. One 20 x 30 tarp and bungee cords and you have your covered area.

Pantheraba, you're going to places that have not yet been accessed. These were remote places to begin with, but being cut off from electricity and phone for what is now the 8th straight day. Put yourself in their mind; _"Where are the rescue people?</i> Pantheraba, you and your team ARE the rescue people.

The roads are NOT cleared yet. The damage in the towns and cities is attracting the cleanup teams, but out in the bayous, in the deep which IS the deep south, those people who got slammed so violently a week ago Sunday, those folks haven't been reached yet. They are, as we speak, unaccounted for. The potential for the numbers killed 'out there' is said could reach into the thousands. They are fearing many, many dead. You are going to take a team into this almost otherworldly reality and reach out to the ureachables. Sir, my hat is off to you.

WHAT DO YOU NEED? Once you go in there, you could be completely out of touch with the rest of the world. WHAT DO YOU NEED? Whatever preparations we arrange for you has to happen most immediately. How many hours dive to central arkansas from the Atlanta area, how long to the Loisiana state line? Could we arrange a resupply mission in 4-5 days, someone you know who could drive fresh supplies and water in to you? How long do you think of working the mission (I know, a very difficult question to answer). Where do you feel you will start? What direction? And Tell Us What You Need.

I'd like to suggest you get an Alabama, Loisiana, Mississippi ATLAS AND GAZETEER. This will help you navigate and you can write in them, plot your course, and enter your daily notes. They provide map detail down to the horse trail. They're, I think, $18 apiece. I really, really recommend this, even more than the FM radio earprotective headset. Navigation is key to not just blindly driving into whereverland. If someone wants to donate to your cause, tell them to buy you these three state maps. You need a long-distance calling card for while you're in the phone zone. Once you go deeper, and you're out of cell zonew you are officially out of touch with the world.

When you leave town, you will have my home phone number, my wife's cell number and my cell number. In other words, I CAN BE REACHED. You can call me from now until the end of your mission. I'll file reports from you to the online community when you're away from the computer, and assist you in any way I can. 

Peace, mang._


----------



## Thirdpete

if anyone is going down from the chicago area i'm more than willing. i'm a writer/editor for a few publications (journalism major at lewis university) so i'll be writing about the experiences, and i can work too.


----------



## Tree Machine

Are those donations, loaners or do you have stuff for sale? Website?

Offering financing is always helpful, especially when a man may need to finally make that decision so he can upgrade his equipment. This would be quite a way to break in a new grapple. Thank you. Could you arrange delivery into 'the zone' if it were requested?


----------



## treebob

well here goes. this is my first time using a bullaton board. am i on line.
treebob


----------



## Tree Machine

Yes you are, TreeBob. Welcome to the site!

Wasssssup?




Here's the official word from Carterman regarding equipment to 'the zone'.


Carter said:


> Yes I have machines that can be financed on the spot through various sources -- I finance most items if over 25 grand with ALTEC Capital and others with Private sources. I take VISA and Mastercharge and company cash as well.. I have various machines in Louisiana, Georgia, Texas and Alabama that can be hand delivered into THE ZONE. We shipped two Grapples for Skid Steers on Thursday and we confirmed their arrival.
> 
> My number is 989-560-3334 .


Thanks for opening the options to our men. Thank you very much.


----------



## treebob

I'm new at this. Who is Carterman? I need a grapple truck with dump. Where can i find one on short notic. I belong to a church in Beaufort, SC and we are organizing a relief effort. They have elected, and I accepted the job of clean up man. Can anyone help me find a truck. I have everything else needed for the operation. 
Thanks
Treebob


----------



## Darin

Here are the storm maps. Sorry been out of town. The highlighted areas are damaged.


----------



## treebob

Darin,
I see your map on my screen but it is too big to see the whole map at one time. How do i reduce the size of it. 
Treebob


----------



## Tree Machine

Welcome back Darin, though I acknowledge it may be temporary, thank you for coming back in and providing us with the maps. 

I will resize these maps, Bob, to something that will fit on your screen. You give me a few minutes, sit right there, this won't take long. They're good road maps and use them to aid our level 1 navigation logistics.


----------



## redemption

This is a great thread! As I mentioned on a previous thread, I am considering going down. I went trough Pensacola and did some work a couple months ago and it was not too bad. This time I would like to take a diff aproach.

Rather than doing tree removals I was considering hawling debree. Will anyone be doing this from here? Anyone from West Palm Beach? Is ashbritt the only contact for debris removal?

At this point I am in college and was going to cancell classes for this semester to go work for 4 months or so.

I was personally considering Purchasing to take a Dump truck and skid loader, own a stump grinder but was not planning on taking that. The problem is that the dump would have to be a smaller 40 footer as I do not have CDL.

Other option would be to subcontract cleanup with a couple Skitloaders instead of hauling stuff.


Any ideas what will be the pay for this services?


Darin, I have laptop, digital camerra and verry computer litterate. Could you PM with potential income of doing assesment work?


Thanks


----------



## Tree Machine

Carter, welcome to the sponsor circle. You're amongst the world's best gear distributors to the Tree Care Industry.

redemption, consider long and hard about whether to leave school for this. Have you ever been to the deep south? On top of all the obstacles and scenarios we've painted thus far, down there they have copperheads, water moccasins and alligators, depending on where you are.

You ask a few questions that are not possible for me to answer, maybe someone who knows pay scales can answer, but I know it will depend on where, with whom, what your capabilities are ultimately, your desire to help.

Here are the resized maps: (see page 7)


----------



## redemption

Tree Machine,

I am currently in FL so, snakes and alligators are an everyday occurence  The advice is verry good none the less as sometimes people do not think all the complications and the perrils of not going preparred.


----------



## trimmmed

maps


----------



## Tree Machine

Thanks, Trimmed. I appreciate you sizing those for us. Map #2 (eastern Loisiana) doesn't appear showing with the other three.

Redemption, careful of how you compromise yourself in the name of helping the cause. The only 'known' right now is that there are a lot of unknowns. If you don't have good instincts and financial backing, you probably shouldn't go. If you choose to hook up with someone, consider all the ways you can be additive to a team. Your contributions need to be 100% if you're going to have a team carry you around. If you're driving a dump truck (?) and skid loader, who is YOUR team and support?

As mentioned early on in this thread, don't go down there and become part of the problem. Personally, I would not drive newly purchased equipment, untried and untested into such a zone. There is no guarantee on income potential, none whatsoever and no contacts with FEMA. Money will be based upon how your business approach is, and whether you're in an area whose financial condition can afford what you charge. 

If you go down unprepared it could end up being a very costly sightseeing trip into the disaster zone. You'll have to make your own decisions and some questions you'll have early on simply are not possible to answer.


----------



## knudeNoggin

KentuckySawyer said:


> Back it up with two half hitches. No roll.


That's one way (though sort of like repeating a mistake (in that 2HH is another Clove)).
Another is to tie a stopper knot in the end (and the Overhand stopper is the one
that can best be tied snug against something); one could tie the Clove with a
_slip-tuck_ and put a Slip-knot in that (i.e., so both stopper and Clove are
slipped).

Yet another way, which I'll dub a _Locked Clove_, is to bring the Clove's end
back around the standing part--going around from the END's side--and then tuck
the end between itself/SPart/crossing-part-of-Clove (which will form a Bowline-like _collar_
around the Clove's Spart, and leave the end well nipped between three parts of
the knot.
This locking of the Clove is more sure around relatively large-dia objects than
the stopper; of course, so too is using 2HH (or 1HH w/stopper to it).
[TreeSpyder, U takin' notes on this? Do I have to send an image? ]

I'm kinda surprised that you didn't have Clove hitches roll before ... .

Best wishes on your help,
thanks,
*knudeNoggin*


----------



## redemption

Thanks again for the info, in my case should I decide to go I have a group of 4 committed business associates that currently help me. I can tap on more people but the guys that I have in mind are good working SOB's I do have another friend that is leaving this Friday and he is completely self contained. He will be taking a trailer, 4 dump trucks and an 18 wheller with a 100 yard trailer for removals and a skid loader.

I am financially sound and able to absorb a loss, at this point the bottom line is will the chance be worth the rewards. From a humanitarian stand point the answer is yes but from a financial point of view the answer realistically is maybe. I am trying to get a feel for things, I might end up waiting until my friend is there and then hear from the horses mouth what they pay rates are.

He is already 60+ k in the whole as he invested on some equipment.

P.S.

I think the fact I mentioned college probably brings pictures of an 18 year old, I am far from it. My oldest son is 16


----------



## Tree Machine

redemption said:


> from a financial point of view the answer realistically is maybe


Maybe at best. I think the guys who plan to go down for a week and make a killing, I don't think are gonna do so well, though maybe some will do OK.

I would stake my bets on the guy who prepares well, goes down there for at least two weeks with conviction and who solves problems well. Stuff will come up that never would have come up back at home. Ya just gotta be ready for anything, and that's really hard to do, going into the unknown. Have enough money to get yourself out of whatever you might get yourself into. Money can solve a lot of problems that come up. Lack of money will bottleneck any problem you have and leave you helpless. 

You'll have an initial cashflow, flowing backwards (expenses) until you start knocking down jobs. By the time you hit break-even you could be there a few days, and to consider the trip profitable, you'll have to have more good days than bad, more income than expenses, more joy than agony. I hope everyone helps out to the best of their abilities and are rewarded acceptably. Are you going to help a person if they have no money? Some questions will have to be answered in the moment. You get to decide what form the rewards take.


----------



## pantheraba

Tree Machine said:


> Getting YOU recognition, however, could serve not only your efforts, but the entire industry.




We don’t need recognition...we just happen to be in the right place to get to respond...community here is jumping behind us to help out...through us they feel directly connected to the relief effort.



Tree Machine said:


> My first impulse would be to get a National Public Radio reporter to embed with you and your crew for the time you're down there. You would have to train a reporter to be a brush pilot.
> What am I saying? That's _crazy talk_.



Yep, that is crazy...would be fun to give him a pair of gloves and say, “Pull this”, though.



Tree Machine said:


> Ask your local U-Haul if they'll donate a closed trailer for a week. If you have a vehicle that can tow it, you have your mess hall, cooking, seating, portable ability to aid those in need. This will carry all your supplies and provisions and be lockable. One 20 x 30 tarp and bungee cords and you have your covered area.



We have one enclosed trailer, working on another...your idea is good about U-Haul...will use that as backup if needed.



Tree Machine said:


> Pantheraba, you're going to places that have not yet been accessed. These were remote places to begin with, but being cut off from electricity and phone for what is now the 8th straight day. Put yourself in their mind; _"Where are the rescue people?</i> Pantheraba, you and your team ARE the rescue people.
> 
> The roads are NOT cleared yet. The damage in the towns and cities is attracting the cleanup teams, but out in the bayous, in the deep which IS the deep south, those people who got slammed so violently a week ago Sunday, those folks haven't been reached yet. They are, as we speak, unaccounted for. The potential for the numbers killed 'out there' is said could reach into the thousands.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU NEED? Once you go in there, you could be completely out of touch with the rest of the world. WHAT DO YOU NEED? Whatever preparations we arrange for you has to happen most immediately. How many hours dive to central arkansas from the Atlanta area, how long to the Loisiana state line? Could we arrange a resupply mission in 4-5 days, someone you know who could drive fresh supplies and water in to you? How long do you think of working the mission (I know, a very difficult question to answer). Where do you feel you will start? What direction? And Tell Us What You Need.
> 
> I'd like to suggest you get an Alabama, Loisiana, Mississippi ATLAS AND GAZETEER. Navigation is key to not just blindly driving into whereverland.
> 
> When you leave town, you will have my home phone number, my wife's cell number and my cell number. In other words, I CAN BE REACHED. You can call me from now until the end of your mission. I'll file reports from you to the online community when you're away from the computer, and assist you in any way I can. _


_

We will start in Picayune...we have a family expecting us...the head of the family is a builder and will direct us to people that can use us around his area. After a few days of work there we plan to move out into the more remote areas. We are self-contained, used to camping, most of our folks are Scouts...

Two of us have GPS that we can link to laptops for constant awareness of where we are.

Hard copy maps and compasses are a good for backup, though. Good tip on the Atlas...I am checking into the Atlas.

We expect to do road clearance and tree removal from houses to make them usable.

We have a Team Two that comes in a week after us to resupply and help out.

We are good for now. Team One is staging, orgainzing and loading the trailers tomorrow, plan to head out Friday AM for the supposed 7 hour drive. We are leaving early so we don’t violate the local curfew in Picayune...no one is allowed out after dark per our host._


----------



## Tree Machine

Here's a link to the City of Picayune, Mississippi's website, http://www.picayune.ms.us/ There is a link to the local newspaper off there for more focussed news of that local area. I would like the address of your Picayune host as soon as possible, and I'll monitor when UPS might be shipping stuff to that zone.


Here is a map of an area nearby area adjacent to New Orleans. They are still underwater. Here is a link to the Picayune newspaper. http://www.nola.com/hurricane/photos/ Click on the first image to get a detailed list of the recent photos of the area.

Here is an NOAA image over the New Orleans area. http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2005/images/katrina-new-orleans-la-4-08-31-2005.jpg. This map, although huge at 4 computer screens wide and 4 computer screens tall, gives excellent detail of the zone over Picayune. You can see downed trees and trees on houses and who has a roof and who doesn't. There are hundreds of thousands of trees damaged in your little area. The stench, you may want to think respiration masks. Note the toxic oil on the water. I encourage everybody to really spend a few minutes with this image. This one made it seem real-life to me as it takes you into their streets and driveways and back yards. this area is stil not currently accessible. By the time Pantheraba arrives down there, the body counts in and around New Orleans will be escalating, though in Picayune, Mississippi there have been no reported deaths.

For the people who stayed in these homes, once the water came gushing and completely submerged them, there was simply nowhere to go. Outside was not a good option. Inside, as bad, or worse. Trapped in their own homes. It's a solemn thought.

Treeguys will be marching into that as soon as the receding water lets them. It'll be hard to keep your saws out of the saltwater, your boots out of thick mud. You are at risk for any disease that's floating around, so DO BE CAREFUL. Avoid nicks and cuts at all expense! Safety should be double high priority one. A simple cut can take a guy out.


----------



## Tree Machine

Here's the greater Picayune area, and a streetmap. This is pretty much where the eye of the storm passed.


----------



## TreeJunkie

still inferior to the running bowline....imop


----------



## BakerTREE

Hey everyone -- this is my first post here at your wonderful site. (I've been perusing the articles at my infrequent leisure for the past several months.) 
Just thought I'd actually raise my hand in the room so ya'll might know I'm around.


----------



## darkstar

i got to take care of my own ;;;;;here in town''''' ...many a tree man have left to go to the storm damage ,,,,,,, but .....there is so much work to be done here ...... 250 miles or more away ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and still storm damage ..... also there are refugees .5 mile from my house needing help ...... dark ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,god speed to those who go


----------



## PTS

*Contacts*

Monday morning the 12th we are hooking up with another company from Iowa and heading south. Our local contact may not be working out and we want to get together with other crews and start working. The more of us that are in one area the more resources we will have. It would be nice to know who is going and when, and who has what set up. It is time for a convoy. Otherwise I guess it will be a fly by the seat of our pants.


----------



## treebob

I need a crane truck asap. Can anyone tell me where a 100 to 125 foot is available? 
thanks
treebob


----------



## Darin

you may try www.treetrader.com


----------



## DDM

Try http://www.sagontrucks.com

I Have bought 3 Trucks from them.


----------



## Darin

BTW- I am sorry, I got called to a CAT in Minnesota. So before the hurricane I have to do this. I wish you all luck.


----------



## Tree Machine

BakerTREE said:


> Hey everyone -- this is my first post here at your wonderful site. (I've been perusing the articles at my infrequent leisure for the past several months.)
> Just thought I'd actually raise my hand in the room so ya'll might know I'm around.



C'mon you guys.... in the hustle of our hurricane event did we lose our manners in welcoming a noob?


Welcome to the site, BakerTREE!


----------



## Darin

Yeah, you are right, but I have been very focused when I get on here. Don't have a ton of time to do anything. This is a good thread so I was trying to stay on task as much as possible.
Welcome BakerTREE.


----------



## Tree Machine

Darin, you just do what you gotta do. We very much apreciate you staying in touch amidst you long-distance juggle. We will want reports once you get embedded down on the coast. Good luck to you.


----------



## Hardy Landscape

Hi,

I own a landscape and vegetation management company locate in Clinton, MS. This is about 3 hours north of ground zero and about 2 hours north of Hattiesburg, MS. Right now we are staying busy cleaning up this area, but I am planning on sending a crew south pretty soon. Not sure what equipment I will be carrying, but I live close enough move it in as needed. I know I will have a ASV RC100 with a grapple bucket, truck and saws. I'm not sure how much chipping will actually be need. Around here they are starting to haul bulk debris landfills where they have large tub grinders setup. If anybody needs to get in touch they can call either my office 601-924-9091 or cell 601-672-2290


Jay Hardy
Hardy Landscape Management, Inc.


----------



## Tree Machine

Hey Jay, Welcome to Arboristsite.

Thank you for stepping and saying hi. I mapped you out so we know right where you're at. You were right in the midst of the storm, of course not the intense side of the storm and not as forceful as it was on the coast, but unquestionably you guys had your socks rocked off.

Your offering up your phone number is very big of you. We'll be having guys from the north coming down and it so very much helps for them to just have a number of someone local to check in with. We really appreciate your contribution.


----------



## sharpstikman

welcome, BAKERTREE,HARDY LANDSCAPE, as you can see we are all trying to help with this cleanup,I cant go there but am helping organize cleanup supplies here.my church is putting buckets with cleaning supplies together.to all going ,be safe and god bless .


----------



## treebob

*hauling rate*

Can anyone tell me what the going rate for hauling debris is per cubic yard?

Thanks

Treebob


----------



## TreeJunkie

Good question tree bob. To further specify that same question. What rates, what city, and what contractor to contact w/ contact info...


----------



## fordsrbetter

hello all 
to answer about the pay i learned tonight that if you can get the job for debri removal it is $6.50 cu yd you have to load and unload. i havent heard how far they are typically haulling it. that is the question of the day. if you dont have to drive 30min a direction it would pay off with a big dumper. so thats the figures i know of if its true dont know. we are heading south mon driving down with a few other tree companys. have everything pretty much set to go. 
Jay i hope you dont mind me calling you friday have a couple questions. anyway hope all goes well for anybody down there, and all that are staying at the homefront good luck, be safe. 

P.S. its been nice talking to everyone thats calls sorry for those that i didnt answer on. i have been so busy to double and tripple duty for the home busineses. all those that left messages i will return all calls i've drained my cell battery 2-3 times a day. its really wild about all the interest and helping of others. i will continue to help in any way i can. i am heading to the cell store to get a nation wide plan activated so i can reduce roaming charges.  

adding somthing else was told if you have extra room the locals are in need of
:"the inside scoop is >> take lots of mosquito spray children and adults, matches, candles/citronella, tiki torch oils ...these are things that the local clerks are saying the people need most" quoted from an email i recieved tonight.

D.J. Walsh
Precision Tree Choppers
319-795-1452cell


----------



## Thirdpete

6.50 a cubic yard? that's it?


----------



## pantheraba

TreeMachine...Team One is headed out to Picayune now.. Total of 8 for now...we'll keep you posted.

I sent you and email from this site yesterday..did you get it...it has my personal contact info in case you need it.

I will check email when I get a chance thru my daughter while on the road today.
Thanks.


----------



## PTS

*insurance*

checked with insurance company yesterday and found out workman's comp matters which state you are in. Oddly enough already covered in Alabama from Iowa but not Mississippi or Louisiana. It was a huge chunk of change for those. But got to have it. So if you haven't checked yet you probably should. Also don't forget the Tetanus shot and they are recommending the Hepatitis series. Had that one tetanus was due and my arm still hurts. I hate that shot.


----------



## Tree Machine

I respect and appreciate all you men heading down to the South. For the severel dozen who have called me, I apologize for not having answers to more specific questions like local prices of gas and diesel, local availability of water near ground zero, where are there dump sites, dump site fees, names of FEMA heads, how to score a contract and what roads are still not passable. I wish I knew all this, but even a firm answer today may be a different answer tomorrow.

I'm glad you guys are connecting and doing convoys or at least meeting up down there. I think there's power in the comradery and I hope we can all feel no sense of 'competition' with one another. There are excessive numbers of people who need our help and that will continue for several months. We all need to watch out for one another in our quest to help others.

Pantheraba, I got your info yesterday. Best of luck and skill to you guys. You're going right for the heart of it. My lines are open to you and I may be calling towards nightfall to check on those who've given me your numbers.

PTS, you guys sound well-prepared with onboard water and fuel and your entire shop in a closed trailer. You are a rolling mobile maintenence unit.

GOOD LUCK, GENTLEMEN, and thank you for contributing to the pool what information you've learned. I will contribute more as it comes in, but I encourage those 'in the zone' to feed us back here. you are more 'in the know' than us remote from the scene. Our info is second-hand. Yours is direct experience and very valuable.

Boo has been in there over 10 days already, way south. We need to hear from him.


----------



## patrick riedl

*want to go south from seattle*

anyone out there like to go south for a few months? leaving seattle maybe in a couple of weeks with one ton truck and chipper, via montana, colorado.... ph 1 206 235 9793.


----------



## KentuckySawyer

I heard from a guy today who's back from down south. Said that if they hadn't taken two 100 gallon diesel tanks they'd have been screwed. Also said gasoline is scarce to just plain unavailable. Guys working in New Orleans are going over 120 miles away for a hotel room. They took three skid steers down and did $30,000 in three days. That said, I'm going to an auction tomorrow to look at a Case 1845C and a grapple bucket. But then I'd need a bigger trailer. And on and on.


----------



## BostonBull

The company I work for sent down their first wave of equipment. They sent a modified log truck with sides, a tractor trailer with an open top trailer, a backhoe trailer modified with sides, 4 bobcats with grapples, 1 bucket truck, and a trailer to live out of.

Good luck to everyone down there.


----------



## logcutter429

Does anyone going down, need a top saw hand, have my own saws and a 4x4 please respond for more info.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Thirdpete said:


> 6.50 a cubic yard? that's it?




talked w/ several others today.. 650 isn't that bad actually. more than on most previous storms.


----------



## redemption

6.50 if that is what they are paying it is not bad, I think in Pensacola they where paying 3 bucks.


----------



## Allen Tree Serv

*Per Yard*

FEMA will pay $10.00 a yard. But it goes down hill from there. General Contractor subs out work for 6.50 and SubSubcontract sub work out for 4.50.
Top money goes to the General. See how it works!!! Just made it to MS been working in Bham all this time with trees on houses. 

If any you guys see me down here stop by and introduce yourself, maybe after this is all over we can have a get together Deer Hunt or something! Good Luck!


----------



## Tree Machine

patrick riedl said:


> anyone out there like to go south for a few months? leaving seattle maybe in a couple of weeks with one ton truck and chipper, via montana, colorado.... ph 1 206 235 9793.


Hey Patrick, welcome to Arboristsite. 

If you don't get a call in a day or two, pop back in here. We have had a good number of guys hooking up, pooling resources or sharing knowledge. The more serious you are, and the more firm your dates of departure the more likely you'll get a hookup.



logcutter429 said:


> Does anyone going down, need a top saw hand, have my own saws and a 4x4 please respond for more info.


Same for you, 429. There ARE teams who can use you. Project your seriousness and desire to help. How long would you be willing to be down there? You guys who want to align with another team, we WILL find you a crew. Stay tight here. We will help you. Also, let us know when you find a team.

Lynn, Kentucky, Boston and others, thanks for the input on what pay is like for hauling, what equipment is most useful and the situation on lodging and fuel. All VERY, VERY helpful to the other teams going down. We acknowledge that once you're down there IN IT, time is at a premium and for you to take some time out to bring it back here and share, it's exceedingly appreciated. Keep it coming! You guys are making a difference!


----------



## AugustArborists

*Going down in two weeks*

Hello, my name is Augie, and I spoke to Patrick Reidel last night about hooking up on the way down to "The Zone". We will be leaving in about two weeks from Casper, Wyoming and were wondering just where will we be needed most, and will Patrick need his chipper. We will be a self-contained unit consisting of a motorhome, tons of fuel, food and water, chip truck, chipper if needed), all tools, saws, and lines, and at least two climbers.

Tree Machine, you seem to be the man in the know, so we'll follow your advice, and if anybody else has some as well, by all means, please, please, sound off. How do we find contracts, where it's safe to leave trucks overnight, what type of insurerance is needed, and anything else we may have missed will be VERY much appreciated. Feel free to call me with advice or if you are going down as well. 

Thank you in advance, 
Augie Heuer (307) 797-0355 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Dadatwins

Welcome August, I have worked a few storms in NY and VA, and I would suggest leaving the chipper home. Most of debris removed will be piled at curb for later pickup by debris removal contractors. Most of your tree work will be removing damaged trees or corrective pruning to save what is left. Debris is piled at curb and you move on. Skidders, grapple loaders, cranes, and manpower is what is needed to move debris from structures and out of backyards. As for insurance, check with your carrier and make sure your policy will cover you in the area you plan on working. You will need to get business license for the area also. Good luck and be careful.


----------



## AugustArborists

Thank you Dadatwins, I'm a small operation, so no skid-steer or grapple truck yet. I have 2 334's, a Jonsred 2065 with a 24" bar, and Patrick has an 066 (I don't know the bar length), along with assorted other saws...will we need larger saws? 

Thank you again, 
Augie


----------



## TreeJunkie

66 w/ 36" bar will get it done from my experience.

Leave the chipper home and use the chipper truck to haul a rented skidder


----------



## Dadatwins

Hard to say what saws you will need, but I would rather have them with me at the start, since there will be nowhere to get them on site. As for small operation, no worry, lots of work for all during a storm cleanup and if successful you will grow quickly.


----------



## AugustArborists

Thaks guys, I'll pick up a Husky 395 before I leave. Tree junkie, good call on renting a skid-steer! I'll check into pricing tomrrow
Thanks,
Augie


----------



## chicken89

anybody hear of people going down from ohio? me and my boss are wanting to go down, but waiting for the arrival of a new Gehl


----------



## Hardy Landscape

Hey guys,

If you want a skid loader you had better bring it with you. I just bought an ASV RC100 with a grapple bucket here in Jackson, MS. My dealer is selling wheel and track loaders as fast as they can get them in. He said a rental place in Hattiesburg bought 5 last week. They were rented for 3 months straight before they were ever delivered. He said people were sitting there waiting on them when they delivered them. 

Also got some news today about Hattiesburg. I have got a call in to friend who is a minster at a large baptist church in Hattiesburg, but I have not been able to get in touch with him. However, I have a friend that I hunt with who went to Hattiesburg this past week to check on his daugther. He said the trees in that area were destroyed.

I might make a run down there monday morning if I can get everything straight around the office. So I may have more info in a couple of days. 

What are most of ya'll planning on doing for sleeping quarters. Motel rooms are virtually non existent down there and travel trailer are getting scarce too.


Jay


----------



## Dan F

For those of you considering going down, this I just got this in my email:

-------------------------------------------
Assessment of Damage to the Urban & Community Forests of MS

Significant damage has occurred to the urban and community forests of
Mississippi as a result of Hurricane Katrina. The category 4 hurricane
made land fall on August 29, 2005 with sustaining winds of 145 miles per hour 
and predicted gusts of 175-180 miles per hour. Wind speed and damage 
continued north in Mississippi with Jackson receiving hurricane force winds sustained at 
75 miles per hour with gusts to 90 miles per hour. In Tupelo, more than 
300 miles from the coast wind gusts of 70 miles per hour were recorded.


Predictions of amount of damage were based on aerial reconnaissance of 
48 communities. Estimates were used to expand recent tree inventory
information from affected communities. Monetary damages are based on data from 
the recently completed benefit/cost analysis for urban forestry practices 
in small to mid-sized cities in the Lower South using Hattiesburg, Mississippi as 
a model.

Ground assessment is not currently feasible due to the extent of 
damage, therefore, estimates of damage only include overstory trees. 
Significant damage has occurred to understory trees and associated vegetation, but 
currently there is no way to classify that damage.

The greatest impact of the storm was to the 11 cities on the coast 
where economic impact of the urban and community forest is estimated to be
$439,099,860.54. The second greatest impact is to the near coastal 
areas that include an area from Waynesboro to Brookhaven and south to the coast, which includes 30 communities. Monetary damages to the near coastal communities 
equate to $250,042,696.32. The total state impact to 181 cites and communities 
is estimated to be $1,115,276,478.64. This monetary figure is based on 
an estimate of 465,009 overstory trees destroyed, 680,909 that need to be removed, 
and 1,598,715 that need repair work. Removal and repair work is necessary 
to protect public safely, maintain infrastructure services and protect power 
delivery systems.
-------------------------------------------------
I got this indirectly from the "Executive Director of the Mississippi Urban Forest Council" as her title in the email was stated. I will pass on her contact info to TM, and see if he can find out any more specifics from her. He knows more people heading down than I do, and I don't feel comfortable posting the contact info here right now without knowing more. She stated that they wanted "lists" of arbos to be sent down, not necessarily the arbos themselves yet....

Good luck to all heading south!


Dan


----------



## KentuckySawyer

Thats amazing to me that they can calculate the cost of millions of dollars in tree damage down to the penny. I can't seem to do that on a dogwood pruning job.

Sarcasm aside, I'd like to get on that list. Where do I sign up?


----------



## Dan F

That's why I passed that info on to TM... My hope is that he can contact the person who originated the email and get a list pulled together...


----------



## Arbor Vista

*How can Canadian Arborists help?*

We are an Ontario-Canada based Co. that has no Hurricane experience. We have had our share of big blows but nothing that compares with Hurricanes or Katrina. We have big hearts and a desire to help those in need, but find it difficult to find an "umbrella" agency that can facilitate Canadians to help, without the increased hassles of temporary visas, green cards. Volunteering is good...how can we do that without imposing on our state-side friends? Making some extra $ is helpful especially for those of us in the more Northern parts of the province when our season will come to an ubrupt end due to the onset of winter and freeze-up. It becomes quite clear that when a response for help is req'd, we run into all sorts of resistance. 
I talked with ISA at this years conference in Nashville. Facilitating Arborists at a times like this does not fall into their mandate.
I talked with TCIA Safety Advisor, Peter Gerstenberger, and he too did not have any insight as to TCIA being a facilitator to help organize TCIA members from out of state/province. We pay good amounts of $ to be a part of these organizations, and perhaps an outfit like TCIA, or a "Triage" comittee of TCIA, could be the "Umbrella" organization to help those companies that are a part of TCIA and being "Accredited" the opportunity of being helpful at times like during last years hurricanes in Florida, the Tsunami in Indonesia, Katrina, and others. There are a couple of forum notes from our UK friends of their willingness to offer their skill sets, but find it awkward as well. What a great resource and definitley an opportunity for increased experience. We would be happy to link up with a willing State-side company, follow their lead, and do what we can to help. Any suggestions?
Phil Pavey


----------



## Tree Machine

Dan F did pass the contact name and number along to me. I have a personal call into the Director and will ask if I can post their personal contact information here, or whether they'd rather work through a liazon (me). I'm 100% for sharing fully and having complete transparancy in the information available. However, in this case, it's best to have permission to put a person's personal contact information on an open forum.

I will invite them to join this thread, or secondarily, ask for myself to be put on their contact / go-to list so I can share their updates with all of you as soon as received. The more direct-from-the-source our information is, the better. Also, once down there, the Arbo's benefit is enhanced having direct contact with those names and numbers, rather than having to come back here for information passed on from the source.

Thank you, DanF, for finding this potential contact. I might add that DanF got this as he is at Purdue University and the Universities were the point of contact from Mississippi. What they are asking for in the message is what we have to offer, so I will do my best to get us aligned one-on-all with this Director of Urban Forestry down in Madison, Mississippi.


----------



## Tree Machine

Answering you, ArborVista, this question will be brought up direct with Mississippi as their state regulations are the ones to go by. Hopefully we will know more for you within 24 hours. Today is a Sunday, so if I am unable to connect today, I'll be on it first thing in the morning. I promise.

Keep up the good work, men. Continue your preparations. The information you insiders bring to us is highly valued and appreciated by those outside the zone seeking that information. We'll post everything that comes in to assist those heading down.


----------



## pantheraba

*DRT "In the Zone"*

Some of you guys may not want all the details so here is the short version…there is a tremendous amount of tree work to be done in this area…Picayune and Slidell, MS. I spent the last 2 days at 30 to 60 feet up most of the day…you can see a lot from that vantage point. Incredible destruction…lots of downed trees in yards, on houses, in pools, from one lot into a neighbor’s lot, MANY widow makers, just hanging in the trees, waiting to fall.

I am sure folks need a lot of help now and will be for months, maybe years. Lots of trees are broken off about 15-30 feet above ground, like a bomb hit them. Pines seem to have suffered most.

Team One of our Disaster Relief Team is on site in Picayune, MS. We packed our gear Thursday night, got about 3 hrs sleep and left Fri. AM for MS. Enroute we came across what appeared to be a collision on an exit ramp in Meridian…two cars nose to nose. Ends up one was manned by a 94 yr old man going to visit his wife in a nursing home. He was confused and came down the exit ramp, was almost headed north in the southbound lane. The car that was blocking him (at first I thought this guy was a hero) took off when we were coming towards the Cadillac the elderly man was driving…we don’t know why he took off but he vamoosed…as soon as he moved his car the Caddie shot across both lanes of I-20 traffic, at about 2 mph, no hurry, and narrowly missed getting hit by 2 tractor trailers.

Long story short, one of our guys drove Elmer’s car for him to the nursing home, we escorted him in, and while he visited his wife we spoke to the administration so they could get him some help…they were calling his family to help him get home. 

After this one hour detour we finally got to our host’s home in Picayune. We set up camp Friday night and got started Sat. AM early. We drove down to Slidell with Derwin, our host, to his father-in-law’s home. Perry had a very large pine on his house. Some of us assessed it for awhile as the others began ground cleanup so we would have a clear working area.

Saturday we cleared out the top which hung out almost horizontal past the roof line about 30 feet. Once limbs were clear, we rigged a central tree to be our belay spar for the rest of the trunk. I chained a pulley lock to handle the line from the Warn Winch we are using to lift trunk pieces and swing them clear of the house. 

Today, Sunday, we finished all the trunk pieces. All had the Warn Winch main support and at least one or two tag lines...these were used to arrest the swing as the trunk piece swung the 25-30 feet towards the main belay tree, sometimes with a dynamic belay around trees…a PortaWrap would have been nice. 

I dropped the rigging gear from the main belay tree about dusk. Since it is so hot in the day, I went ahead and started up the next belay tree…set the winch pulley about 60 feet up and ran the line to the top of the spar that is still on the house. We plan to use the winch to lift the trunk off the roof and use Derwin’s tractor to pull a chain thru a big block about 30 feet up. As we lift the tree, the tractor will pull sideways to swing to tree off the house and then we can lower it with the winch.

The tree is still attached, kind of, to the root ball…it cracked /broke severely at the base so the root ball will not be too much of a factor…no chance of it helping the tree stand back up…too bad for us.

My ropes and split tails must be real sappy…I just about cannot make them work. I remember reading a thread about how to fix that…need to go find it, Eaqpt. is becoming unusable.

I’ll post pictures as I can edit and downsize them.


----------



## pantheraba

*DRT pictures*

These are pictures of the first site we are working.


----------



## pantheraba

*DRT pictures*

More pictures...site, rigging, leaner, me.


----------



## pantheraba

Clearing the top....flood damage.


----------



## pantheraba

*DRT pictures*

Clearing the top...main rigging tree.

I will post more info as I find time (and a faster connection...this dialup modem is rough when you are used to cable).


----------



## boo

Hey guys,
Well I'm back in Hattiesburg MS.
I braught back camper and supplies, I also have some guys on the way bringing another 2 trucks with supplies.... I need to get my guys rolling down here, I'm just now getting out.
any leads or sub-work to get us started restarted?
my phone doesnt get a signal steady at the home where we set up camp.
also my computer has the same problem...but I'll check in later on.
Thanks,
Boo


----------



## Tree Machine

Hey Boo, glad you could pop back in. Here's the contact for the Hattisburg city forester. Name: Mark Anderson, # 601-297-8904

The general suggestion is ask around with other tree crews. Everyone understands that the amount of work is so extensive that to 'hoard' work is just not beneficial to anyone.

I've been told there is plenty of water and ice available, as well as food, but nay way on finding a place to sleep south of Collins. The suggestion is bring tents, mosquito netting, tarps for covering your camp areas. You would know this already, Boo, but that is more for the guys gearing up to go down.


----------



## darkstar

my crew are pros...... and nothing but ....young men with 8 to 10 years exp ... we have been asked to go to miss .to remove wood etc. fom police men' s homes ........so that they can get back to work ... we are unindated with work here in tennessee,,,,,,,, but are willing to go help these men working ,,,,,,,, under our retired but still working police chief here in chattanooga tennessee ... tomorrow i will have adresses of those officers in need in gulf port miss. they are in [[[[ imm. need ]]]to get back to work ....[[[[[[[[ i need to know who in those areas can help]]]]]]]]]]]] or i will send my crew south .... we can only provide expierence our equ. consist of chipper s and loaders .... i can't imagine our hard core crew of only 4 really exiperenced tree men all climbers etc and another 4 not so hard core crew .....................[[[[ helping that much]]]]] since we have so little equ....... ...... i am asking for tree crews / men in miss. that will help these police officers? i will provide adresses tomorrow ....all in [[[[gulf port.]]]]]]....darkstar


----------



## Dan F

Just one slight correction, Jim....

I'm no longer a student at Purdue, in fact I left there over four years ago.

I'm still in contact with Profs there though, which is how I got that info......

Let us know what you find out.


Dan


----------



## teamtree

Willing to travel south for 10 - 14 days to work. Chipper, loader, stump grinder.

812-630-9781


----------



## Tree Machine

Hey teamtree, another Hoosier! It is late right now, I have more information I'll post first thing in the morning.


----------



## KLBCCTALLY1

*Headin' West*

Hey guys. I'm new here to the site and find it very informative. Three guys and me are heading West from Tallahassee, FL Wednesday or Friday and I had a few questions.
1. What areas need work the most?
2. Do the cell phones work anywhere near these areas?
3. Do you need a MISS. or LA. business license to operate there?
4. How much chain is enough?
5. How do you become a sub for FEMA or someone else that is hauling?

I'll probably think of more ?'s later. This is the only site on the net I could find that even had any information. With as much tree work as everyone here is saying there is, you'd think they would be begging for help.

Anyway, we don't have any large equipment right now but if the money is good over time, then we will purchase some. We probably will have at least twenty saws. Two of us will be gone as long as it takes. We are fortunate enough to have understanding wives. Three of us four own our own business and the fourth is a climber as well as my friend. Two of us have five plus years experience in the business. If anyone knows of some leads and is not going, let us know. I appreciate all of your resources and help. MY contact info is: *Ken, Howell & Sons Property Services: (850) 878-9842, [email protected]*


----------



## Tree Machine

Hey KLB, welcome to the site. Your questions are the questions that many have and I just got the answers from the Head of Urban Forestry, in Jackson Mississippi. She's a central figure, far enough from ground zero to be able to look from the outside-in, but not so 'inside' that your overwhelmed by the magnitude. She's been taking frequent trips down so has a firsthand view of all that's going on. Also, she's a point contact for other City Foresters and FEMA. I'll hit KLB's questions one at a time.

*1. What areas need work the most? * The areas south of Hattisburg. There is damage all the way up to Jackson (and beyond), but not so much that our resources should be deployed there. From east to west, the entire Mississippi shoreline, north for nearly a hundred miles, all that extending eastward for a ways into Alabama. Loisiana, from New Orleans, 20 miles west, and north out of the city ~50 miles, from there damage shifts eastward into Mississippi

*2. Do the cell phones work anywhere near these areas?* Spotty, but it really depends on your provider. Restoring cell service has been a priority as that is easier to restore than the hundreds of miles of downed lines. It gets better every day.
*3. Do you need a MISS. or LA. business license to operate there?*The 'unofficial word', whether or not you have a business license is not the highest priority. INSURANCE IS. Definitely have your insurance papers on you. People are being warned about scam artists and fly-by-nights and insurance papers are one of the big seperators to the unknowing homeowner eye. However, if you're out there scraping people and a compaint is lodged against you, you may be asked questions like that. ADVICE, don't scrape people. Be there to help them. They're still shell-shocked and just want to get the trees off their houses and garages before the next rain. 
*4. How much chain is enough?* I'd be as concerned of having enough files and a few extra bars, spare sprockets, clutch springs, etc. Stop in at your local saw shop before you head out.
*5. How do you become a sub for FEMA or someone else that is hauling?*FEMA is visible and will direct you. Just make direct contact once in the area. I can not speak on what it takes to get a contract with them. I don't know their requirements.

Good luck, Men. The official word is there are tens of thousands of homes in need of arborists, but only hundreds of arborists available to service the areas.


----------



## Ross Turner

Just seen this on another site,Not sure if already here but here it is again.

nfectious Disease Research in and Around New Orleans: At the very least, there are four Level-3 biolabs in New Orleans and a cluster of three in nearby Covington. They have been working with anthrax, mousepox, HIV, plague, etc. There are surely other labs in the city. 


Here's an a extremely important angle on the situation in New Orleans. As far as I can tell, no one has yet mentioned the biological research labs located in and around NOLA. For example, in nearby Covington, Tulane University runs the Tulane National Primate Research Center, a cluster of Level-3 biological labs containing around 5,000 monkeys and 400 canines, most of which are housed in outdoor cages. According to an article in Tulane University Magazine, "The primary areas of focus today at the Tulane National Primate Research Center are infectious diseases, including biodefense related work, gene therapy, reproductive biology and neuroscience. The Tulane primate center is playing a key role in the federal strategic plan for biodefense research." 

So what happened to these diseased monkeys living outside in cages? My friend indicates all the dogs are missing. Granted, Covington didn't get hit nearly as hard as NOLA, but it still got hit. 

According to the Sunshine Project, which digs up grant proposals and other primary documents from the US biowarfare effort, "Tulane scientists are working with anthrax, plague, and other biological weapons agents." 

And how much of this kind of research was going on within New Orleans itself? Apparently quite a bit. 

-- Louisiana State University’s Medical School has a Level-3 biolab in the Clinical Sciences Research Building located at 533 Bolivar Street. According to grant applications, LSU’s facility was the site of research involving anthrax and genetically-engineered mousepox. And that’s just what we know about. 

-- The State of Louisiana has a Level-3 biolab in New Orleans. 

-- It seems highly likely that an institution the size of Tulane has biolabs in New Orleans itself, not just Covington. 

-- Then there’s the University of New Orleans, Loyola University, Xavier University of Lousiana, and others. I don’t know whether they’ve been engaged in bioresearch or have high-level biolabs, but it’d be worth finding out. 

-- And let’s not forget the New Orleans Medical Complex, which contains over 40 blocks of hospitals and biomedical research facilities. According to this website, it’s been severely flooded. 

So with all the known and probable Level-3 biolabs in and around New Orleans, what's happened to the infected animals? Are they free and roaming? Are they dead, with their diseased bodies floating in the flood waters? And what about the cultures and vials of the diseases? Are they still secure? Are they being stolen? Were they washed away, now forming part of the toxic soup that coats the city? 

And take a look at this. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has a “Select Agents Program” for any facility that handles highly dangerous germs, including Ebola, Marburg, ricin, avian flu, and anthrax. Some of these facilities are in areas that are active in clean-up efforts. To try to get information for locations - or possible threats of exposures, contact the Program via email at [email protected], phone at 404-498-2255, fax at 404-498-2265. Good luck, the U.S. is in secret mode regarding warfare agents and more so involving keeping secrets secret from the public. It's your health, proceed accordingly.
---------------------------------- 



I encourage journalists to pursue these worthwhile questions and arborists to be aware of hidden dangers. Some of this stuff is a bit nasty. Today several hundred rescued dogs are landing in Los Angeles (9-12-05) from the Findapet.com program, some of these canines might be lab animals. There is no way to identify the specific animals as collar I.D.'s were the only form of identity and rescuers admit that many of the stranded animals found lacked such features.


----------



## PTS

Kyle (Palmer's tree services) is my husband...he is working in Mississippi at the moment, but I received a phone call from a stump grinding business from Delhi, Iowa that is interested in the hurricane clean up. If you have a number for me, I would like to refer him to you. You can email me at [email protected] or 563-927-4243. Thanks. Katie Palmer


----------



## Tree Machine

Hey, Thanks for jumping into the mix Ms Katie. Your husband did his homework, prepared well and I'm sure is doing excellent down there. Are you doing OK with your hubbie so far away? You can pop on here anytime if you need some reassurance that he's serving a very important function in the relief efforts of one of our nations worst natural disasters ever. If you ever question whether he should be there, or at home, we'll let you know that his time and duty in Mississippi are temporary, and he'll be coming back to you forever. He's helping a lot of people who are in desperate need for his strong skills and he's stepping up with long days, solid gear and the will of a champion. Personally, I'm very proud of him, and all the others, who have voluntarily left their family, friends and businesses to go down into a wrecked part of the country and bust their butts to make other people's worlds a better place. He's joined the legions of fellow Americans who've stepped up to help where help is so desperately needed.

And I thank YOU, Katie Palmer, for your part in supporting him. Your contribution here is publicly recognized. You knew that you would be spending nights alone and wondering every minute how he's doing. Still, you chose to let him go and supported his trip. To me, that's a huge gift to those impacted so again, thank you for your selfless donation to the effort.


----------



## Tree Machine

Oh, as far as stump grinder guy, let him know of this thread. I don't have any information that I have not shared here in open forum. However, if he wants to call me, my cell phone is 317-407-5113, home 317-257-6667. My wife has gotten that I'm involved as I'm taking 10 or 12 calls a day from all over the country. My part in this is small by comparison to the guys going down. I'm just a cheerleader.


----------



## Tree Machine

I got a phone call from Pantheraba this morning. we were discussing options on removing another pine that that had cut a garage roof in half and this giant, fallen log was now being supported by the garage walls. Did you all check out his pictures of the pine on the house a page ago? That guy is making it happen!

He's shot some video of the work they're doing, rigging big pines off of houses and structures and it may be some time before we can see some of that video work. I'm surprised he has the energy to post pictures for us at night. These dudes are workin loooooong days.

We'd love to hear more from within, but logistically, I can understand how difficult that would be. These are arborists on a mission and I know, some day, we're going to hear some wild stories. A number of these guys are full-fledged Arboristsite addicts, so at night, with no computer, it's gotta be real tough.


----------



## KLBCCTALLY1

Thanks T.M. for the information. I talked to Mississippi Board of Contractors today and they said no state license is required for tree work. Only for general contractors for homes rebuilding/repair and such. We will hopefully be heading out on Thursday this week. I'll let you guys know how it's going.


----------



## Tree Machine

EXCELLENT INFO. A much-needed piece of information from an official source. Were you the Florida guy who I talked to on the phone today in the grocery store as my wife rolled her eyes at me? That was fun, assisting a brother while choosing between Maxwell House Dark roast or 100% Colombian.

I'm serious. I will take a call from anyone, anytime.


----------



## pantheraba

*News from Slidell / Picayune*

TreeMachine,

We got the tree on the house down yesterday…used a Warn Winch to lift it clear of the house and a John Deere tractor (1979 model) to pull it up a little and mostly laterally to clear the house…had to rig from 2 different trees to do this…lots of chain and blocks floating around up there that day. Once it was about 2 feet away from the house we lowered it parallel to the house. 

I went back up the trees at dusk to derig the first night when we had to move the belay point to a closer tree for the laydown work with the tractor the next day...had a pretty good moon and did that work at night by headlight at 60 feet.

Once we did the laydown I went back up at dusk again and derigged it all by moonlight again...it was a LOT cooler working at night and kind of peaceful, too. Just moved slowly and surely and enjoyed the evening.

Today, we worked on the tree that cut through the shed and was horizontal about 12 feet above ground. Your suggestions this morning helped us get this big ‘un out of the structure. We were able to use big ice tongs to grab the chunks and drag them up and out of the building with the Warn winch to about the half way point…had to use boards to make ramps for pieces to slide over the junk down below…video later of that will make sense of that.

The ice tong chunks were 3 feet to 5 feet, about 20-22 in. diameter…pretty heavy.

After that, we used your idea to cut 8-10 inch slices and roll them down the remaining trunk to the root ball.

We will rest tomorrow by exploring this area and delivering supplies/donations that we brought down with us...lots of folks in our area found out we were headed down and asked us to bring their donations. We will also be looking for other work that needs to be done.

We plan to work in Hattiesburg Thursday for a retired lady that has a lot of trees down around her trailer...Friday, we work for a 71 yr old man who survived Katrina in a john boat with his dog in the garage until the water got so high (8 feet) he had to go outside and move from roof to roof top until the flood passed.

He cannot get into his driveway and has a (thankfully MUCH smaller) pine on his house.

Thanks for being there with suggestions today…I’ll probably call again as we bump into other head scratchers.


----------



## KLBCCTALLY1

Wasn't me. I will post when I can. Anyone have any leads on campgrounds with electric or hotels within a reasonable distance from the zone or SW MISS? Please let me know. If I find any I will do likewise.


----------



## BostonBull

Anyone seen or heard from the Mayer guys from MA while down there? How are they doing?


----------



## Tree Machine

*FEMA Contracts*

I haven't heard from The Mayer guys.

I did get a call from TreeBob today. He was very gracious in offering up his time and information he gathered while 'in the zone'. TreeBob actually went to a FEMA center to do some information gathering for us, and here's what he came up with:

Regarding getting a FEMA contract, this is a government agency, filled with all the government red tape one might expect from a bureaucracy-laden government. These are just the formalities you need to have in order _just to be able to apply_ for a contract and to get in line for inspection (you will be inspected). Are you ready?

*Insurances:* You will have your workman's comp and general liability insurances in order. if you are from out of state, you must have an interstate rider, which you must arrange with your current insurer prior to going down. Liability must be for a minimum 1 million.
*Safety gear:* All safety gear required by OSHA will be required. Inspection will show adequate PPE for all members of your team.
*Signs:* 'Tree Work Ahead' signs are required (2) and are available at the FEMA staging area.
*Flagmen:* If you are loading while on a thoroughfare, you must have two flagmen, one to the front, one to the rear whose sole job is to direct traffic.
*Trucks and Equipment:* No open-back trucks. Must have hinged gates and two latches.
*Truck pulling a trailer:* The truck must be at least 3/4 ton and have 4 wheel-drive. Either the truck or the trailer must be outfitted with a backup beeper.

If that's not enough, you get paid weekly, but there's a catch. You get paid for week 1 at the end of week two. In other words, you work two full weeks before you see a single peso. When you go home, you will get a check in the mail for the final weeks work.

So, there's the rules and regulations and hoops and tape required to work for FEMA. You are not required to work for FEMA to work down there. You can freelance to your heart's content. TreeBob did tell me that officials are checking on freelancers. What they're checking for is INSURANCE. There are, of course, hacks out there doing their thing, and if they're found to be non-complient and without insurance, they are told to leave the state. I think this is one of the more sensible things I've heard.

Bob also said, as we all pretty much know, there are just trees down everywhere.


----------



## KentuckySawyer

What city and state is TreeBob working in?


----------



## bgingras

BostonBull said:


> Anyone seen or heard from the Mayer guys from MA while down there? How are they doing?



Is this the crew that Gicon went down with?


----------



## BostonBull

Yes I believe it is.


----------



## Hardy Landscape

News from the zone.

Spent the day down around Laurel and Hatiesburg. There is a lot of trees tore up, but I was actually quite amazed at how much had actually been cleaned up. I seen very few house that still had trees on them and I would say the majority of the areas I went through had most of the trees on the ground moved to the roadside for removal. There is still tons of aerial work to be done though.

Did get some info on the debris removal also. I actually went to the dump site in Laurel and Hattiesburg. Hattiesburg was pretty much like you descibed it in the post above. Corp inspectors everywhere. Added to what you said, vehicles had to be a steel enclosure and it had to be self dumping. Also, AshBritt has only 3 sub contractors. If you want to haul, you have to haul for one them. Basically, the people doing the work are getting the crumps left over from the 2 contractors above them.

Laurel was a little bit different story. Still an Ashbritt contract, but people were hauling debris in anything the had wheels. People were wiring 12' plywood sides to utility trailers, you had dump trucks with a piece orange plastic safety netting stretched across the back, ......You name it and they were using it.


Jay


----------



## pantheraba

Our small team worked in Hattiesburg, today. We took hazardous limbs from a large pine that were overhanging a mobile home. From the ground the busted off and barely hanging on limbs were obvious. I thought maybe a few hours to do the work. Once I got in the tree it got more involved. The hangers were large enough that if they got hung on the way down we would not have been able to lift them to redrop...so we roped down each limb in two pieces...still got hung some but they were manageable. It took 10 hours in that one tree to make it safe..I'm not as fast as some of you guys, just slow and steady.

But there are still problems in the tree. The owner will need to have someone come back later and address the remaining limbs that are twisted and burst open...from the ground they look fine, but up in the tree I could see that they will be a problem later.

I think there will be a lot of "emergency" cutting/dropping done to make trees safe but they will need more attention later to be done right.

Here are some pictures of today's job:


----------



## pantheraba

And a few more pictures:


----------



## pantheraba

*Burst limbs, limb tear out*

You can see from the pictures that there are problems remaining...the limb I was standing on was burst...looks fine from ground level but lots of trees got torqued/twisted and will be having problems.

The large open cut I made was where a large limb tore out...my face cut couldn't be done deep enough to do any good.

What do you do about a limb tear out like that? It is about 20 feet down from the top (tree is about 80 feet high).


----------



## bgingras

BostonBull said:


> Yes I believe it is.



Greg(Gicon) left mississippi after there was a lot of trouble with the crew getting fema approval for their equipment. Some others in the group also left, I'm not sure what is going on with those remaining.


----------



## BostonBull

Really? I hadnt heard about that. Well good luck to everyone! Hope everything is going well by now.


----------



## okietreedude1

Hey Panther,

Whats the deal w/ having spikes!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know its a tall tree and the first limb is way high, but unless its a removal, leave the spikes in the truck. Your all worried about the tree being hurt, the spikes arent exactly medication or count as an iron injection. Sorry for being harsh.


----------



## pantheraba

okietreedude1 said:


> Hey Panther,
> 
> Whats the deal w/ having spikes!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know its a tall tree and the first limb is way high, but unless its a removal, leave the spikes in the truck. Your all worried about the tree being hurt, the spikes arent exactly medication or count as an iron injection. Sorry for being harsh.



No, I'm KINDA worried about the tree being hurt...more worried about Miss Joy, the lady who sleeps under the hanging tree limbs being hurt. For me, the spikes are the most efficient way to get it done. I try not to use them when possible. Down here, the most efficient way is what you have to do.


----------



## treebob

I found a dump truck in Florida and went yesterday to get it. I need one more dump truck at 18 feet with 4 foot sides and under cdl. Can anyone help? I've looked at EBAY and truckpaper and trucks in the driving distance area are gone. Please contact me if you have any info.
843-816-1323 cell
843-726-9533 home
Thanks for your help,
TREEBOB


----------



## Tree Machine

You guys, I have to remind you, Pantheraba is down there as a VOLUNTEER. His contributions to this thread have been excessive, beyond that which we could hope for. If you look at the times on some of his recent posts he is resizing and posting pictures, and offering us information at two or three in the morning, from the zone, on someone else's computer, _on a dial-up_ line. And if you've ever been around a two-hugger slash pine (_Pinus elliottii_) you would note that the bark can easily be 1-2" thick.

All things consitdered, I would hope you guys could just give it a rest this once.


----------



## treebob

What's up Tree Machine? How is the leg today? On your last comment, are you referring to the guy using the spikes and everyone giving him up the creek for it? If so, may I say that these guys may want to do all they can at home to prevent further injury, but I've been in the Zone and what Pantheraba is doing is what NEEDS to be done at this time. This is a situation where there so many trees ready to cause an accident and no one to stop it. Spikes are much, much, faster and safer. You keep going Pantheraba, and my God be with you, your crew, and your family.


----------



## Tree Machine

Thanks, Bob. I took the commentary much the same, as unnecessary commentary from the outside looking in. 

I'd like to offer something constructive for those of us who are unfamiliar with _Pinus elliottii_. In earlier centuries, this tree was the base of an industry. It was used to extract the pitch, which would be refined down to produce turpentine. I have personally seen the trunks of some of these trees, whose trunks had been repeatedly scarred with v-shaped cuts by a machete (slash marks, hence the name slash pine). The trees recovered from this machete treatment, so we might assume that even if the spike made it all the way through the bark an pierced the cambium layer, we would know the response of this tree would be to readily produce pitch to fill the hole and prevent insect infestation (a natural response). Having seen removed limbs from these trees, they appear to be excellent compartmentalizers. They are fast growers and grow only in subtropical and tropical regions where their growth is year-around.

I don't condone spiking live trees, but if OkieTreedude were up high and needed to be rescued, I wouldn't hesitate to put on a set of spurs and fly up the trunk to assist him. Different situations DO call for different strategies.

Pantheraba is a highly experienced treeman who began his climbing career when we were still using manila ropes. He knows the deal about using spikes on trims and I ask him to look past this unnecessary de-rail and continue his valuable contributions which benefit the rest of us attempting to assist in the relief effort.

TreeBob, in answering KentuckySawyer's question of where you were working, you were in Mississippi, south of Hattisburg, north of Slidell, yes?


----------



## okietreedude1

Tree Machine said:


> I don't condone spiking live trees, but if OkieTreedude were up high and needed to be rescued, I wouldn't hesitate to put on a set of spurs and fly up the trunk to assist him. Different situations DO call for different strategies.




rescue situations DO call for different strategies and I appreciate the idea you'd come up to save me.

Its another dead horse beating issue. Ill leave it alone.

My THANKS do go out to Panther for doing the work he is under these conditions, please dont get me wrong there.


----------



## logcutter429

My hats off at what pantheraba is doing, this the south, the southern pine beetle just looks for sap before they attack, and its just about cycle time again, about every 10 years they run amuck deadening hundreds of acres all across the south, the weakened state of the trees might cause it already, pray for a quick frost.


----------



## Yellowdog

KentuckySawyer said:


> I heard from a guy today who's back from down south. Said that if they hadn't taken two 100 gallon diesel tanks they'd have been screwed. Also said gasoline is scarce to just plain unavailable. Guys working in New Orleans are going over 120 miles away for a hotel room. They took three skid steers down and did $30,000 in three days. That said, I'm going to an auction tomorrow to look at a Case 1845C and a grapple bucket. But then I'd need a bigger trailer. And on and on.




Sounds like price gouging? I don't care what was being done, I don't see how $30k for 3 days worth of skid steer work is fair and skid steer work is something I know about.


----------



## Yellowdog

Tree Machine said:


> As mentioned early on in this thread, don't go down there and become part of the problem. Personally, I would not drive newly purchased equipment, untried and untested into such a zone. There is no guarantee on income potential, none whatsoever and no contacts with FEMA. Money will be based upon how your business approach is, and whether you're in an area whose financial condition can afford what you charge.



Listen to the good advice. You guys that are heading to auctions to pick up machines for making bucks are possibly going to find out the hard way that service/repair is non existent in a storm clean up zone. Extra hoses, parts, fuel, etc. take up space. Old, tired machines are headaches waiting to happen and new, untested machines can come with a host of problems. If you have little experience on a machine, you are not going to be efficient. Just as it takes years to become a proficient climber, it takes many hours in the seat to be able to safely and competently operate a heavy piece of machinery. I have loads of skid steer experience and operate newer machines and there are ALWAYS problems many of which are time consuming to sort through.. Just some honest thoughts..


----------



## notahacker

I think the spike issue is going to remain a issue between the "old school" and the "new school" perspectives. I personally think a expert climber does not need spikes.--Period. A climber, less cabable may need them. However, the debate ends at the sake of the tree's health.--Spikes are horrible for trees. :Monkey:


----------



## notahacker

For those of you that are down working in the Katrina aftermath, how are you getting paid? Check, Credit Card, or Cash? 

Anyone getting paid by F.E.M.A.?

Are you going door to door for sales? 

How are you getting business?


----------



## pantheraba

Thanks for the support TreeMachine, tree bob, logcutter and Okietreedude...Okie and I are squared away...thanks for the PM and kind words Okie.

Today's work was house-top, ladder, some trunk straddling...no spikes today...not because I am overly concerned about spiking but because we found ways not to climb the tree we used for our winch belay.

Today we tackled a fair sized sweetgum that blew down, root ball turned loose and the tree was leaning on the rooftop. I was able to use my recently purchased throw bag (courtesy of New Tribe) to set a line thru a high crotch of a nearby pine…about 35 feet from the house and 6 feet to the rear and left of the rootball. The crotch was about 40 feet up.

We used the ¾” line to pull the Warn Winch block up to the crotch. We rigged a VERY large block at the “base” of the tree (just above a chainlink fence…too much debris to get lower). [This block has been borrowed from an oil rigging supply house. My brother-in-law, one of our team members, spent 6 hours a few days ago tracking it down when we were removing a large pine from a house. We needed to pull our wire rope thru that high crotch belay and rather than go angling down to the winch, we needed to redirect horizontally to the winch. Bill and the home owner, went to every H. Depot, hardware store, etc. in Picayune, MS, trying to find a suitable block. They finally tried a boatyard and the nearby oil-rig supply house. The first block offered to them was about 2 foot diameter, on a pallet of its own…Bill politely declined. The old timer then scrounged around and found a 10 inch diameter, 80 pound block he has loaned us while we are down here.]

Once we got the high belay set, we used the winch to lift the big bottom block into position. This home had been totally flooded. The owner, Tingy, a 71 year old, uninsured, pretty frail fellow (maybe 110 pounds) had started Katrina in a boat in his garage with his little dog. When the water got too high in the garage, they floated outside into the wind and got on the roof. When that wasn’t enough, they got back in the boat and found a higher roof. This is a very tough, scrappy Louisiana swamper…he quit school at 16 to trap muskrats and has had a very interesting life.

We rigged a choker on the trunk about 8 feet away from the house…that left about 15-20 feet of tree on and over the house.

I got on a ladder and blocked off the limbs…we made a pile of brush and limbs on the roof and I let the limbs and small trunk parts slowly hinge down onto the brush to protect the roof.

Once we cleared all we could of the easy stuff, we tightened the winch and found that we could lift the tree off the house. We then suspended it a few inches over the roof and cut the trunk where it had been resting on the roof. Another cut about 2 feet out from the roof left the trunk suspended at about a 45 degree angle beside the house and pointed at the house.

We put our ladder up against the trunk (no good nearby trees to rig off of for me and the trunk was behaving nicely) and chunked a few 3 foot pieces off until we were sure that dropping the spar would not hit the house.

Bill chapped and helmeted up and cut the spar into the marsh mud that now covers everything in the yard (and the house…inside the house it is pretty vile).

Everything went pretty well today with one exception. I was using my new Tenex sling and block from Sherrill…it has been doing great work. Billy told me on my last block cut that the saw was close to the sling…I knew that but did not realize that when the piece started hinging it was going to move the sling closer to the saw…yep, I nicked the the sling…just a few strands but still made me cuss myself. I was just winding off the throttle to finish the cut with a Silky and it nipped it. I will probably contact Nick to see if he can eye splice the other end for me and I’ll just switch the block to it.

Here are some pictures from today…first is a house that floated off its fundation and came to a rest 100 feet away, astride the road. It turned 180 degrees as it floated….roof support crew and me; cutting chunks, Tingy entertaining us and our entire volunteer crew with Tingy once the job was finished.


----------



## pantheraba

More pictures


----------



## pantheraba

TreeCo said:


> Spikes on a trim?
> 
> Sorry to hear it.
> 
> Dan



Plenty of trees down here for you to not spike...come on down.

I am dragging chains, shackles, blocks up into the tree (yes, I am using a pulley to let ground folks help but I still get to hoss it around). My Danner's just don't grab smooth, stubless spars very well when setting rigging. Someday I would love to have some showing/teaching by you expert guys. In the meantime try not to get too stressed by the spikes.

End of topic for me.


----------



## Tree Machine

Tremendous, Pantheraba. And thanks for the intro on Tingy, bringing us a real person's drama along with the aftermath and the final tree work. I think about Tingy's night in the boat, and the moments leading up to when he and his dog had to decide whether to stay in the garage and risk getting pinned to the ceiling, unable to leave except to jump in the water, or to launch out into the storm and hope for the best. Two really bad choices, and no clue as to which was better, and really no other options. I personally can't imagine being in that spot, it just seems almost surreal, something you would see in a movie, but this was real life, not only for Tingy but for thousands of others.

It's doubtful this guy has ever hired a tree crew in his life. After surviving one of the most terrrifying times of his life, he's then faced with the seemingly overwhelming task of reclaiming his home; where to start? How to deal with the tree on his house? Then you cats pull up one day, complete strangers, and you're _looking_ for folks like him. You're there to do what it takes to deal with his tree problems, and you're there to do it at no charge, out of kindness, out of love for our fellow human. You're ARE the definition of a Treemanitarian.


----------



## Dadatwins

Amazing work Pantheraba, in I am sure horrible conditions, having worked both ice storms and summer hurricanes I can't think what is worse bone chilling cold or energy draining humidity, my best wishes to you and your crew. Be careful.


----------



## pantheraba

Dadatwins said:


> Amazing work Pantheraba, in I am sure horrible conditions, having worked both ice storms and summer hurricanes I can't think what is worse bone chilling cold or energy draining humidity, my best wishes to you and your crew. Be careful.



Thanks for the support Dadatwins...the humidity IS amazing...I watched my son wring a bucket of sweat out of his shirt when we stopped today. We drink a bottle of water every 15 minutes or so. No problems with heat prostration yet, everybody is handling it OK.

Today we took out some snags for the people we are staying with in the AM...after lunch we went to a widow lady's house and did general clean up of downed pines and oaks. Our host bought a Bobcat 2 days ago and it is amazing with brush and trunks...he was moving logs 20-25 feet long and at least 18 inch diameter...he picked it completely up, horizontal and moved it around.

I took out 2 broken hangers over the driveway, limbwalked out approx 25 feet from trunk...lots of fun, went real well. More later...headed out to supper.


----------



## treebob

Pantheraba,
I'm looking at a bobcat here in South Carolina to bring with me. What type did your host get? I would like to get a T250 (Tracked skid steer ,2500 lbs lifting cap)with a 4 in 1 grapple bucket. Is this possible down there? I also need a place to park my camper since there no rooms available anywhere within 100-150 miles. Let me know what you can on these issues. 
Go get them Panther? What does that sand for anyway?
Thanks
TREEBOB


----------



## Dan F

Bob, and all others considering a purchase:

Just a quick reminder that on skidsteers, the rated operating capacity is based on the load it will handle until it tips forward, with the arms at a certain hieght. Wheeled SS are rated at 50% of tip, tracked are rated at 35% of tip, per SAE standards. 

Given the unknown conditions in the zone, I would elect for a rubber tracked SS, or a wheeled SS with foam filled tires (or filled with a HIGH quality sealant).

FWIW, there's not a huge difference in the T250/T300. I've run a T300 a fair amount, and it will EASILY pick up 4000 pound pallets of retaining wall block at idle, no hesitation. The T300 is a hellova machine, I think the T250 has the same engine, etc. Make sure you are getting HEAVY duty attachments, as the lighter stuff WILL break!

I don't claim to know everything about SS, but I can help however needed. PM me if you need help.


Dan


----------



## pantheraba

*"Bobcats"*

TreeBob and Dan F...y'all know a lot more about these than I do. I just went outside to check it...it is actually a Case 1840 with a versatech "bucket-claw"...bucket on bottom and 4 claw grapple on top...the 4 claws rotate down to grasp the load. It has big air tires, like farm tractor cleated tires...grass and sand down here so they work well.

The load limit appears to be 612 kg at horizontal bucket level.

I am not sure where to tell you to set up camp...I will try to find out some info for you.


----------



## Tree Machine

*Camping*

Camping is available. The simplicity of an average campground allows it to be restored quickly. They would be the first to reopen, and since there are a minimum of hotels available, a next logical place to go, especially for incoming workers, would be a campground. I would almost have to bet that campgrounds are doing quite well right now, but that is only a guess.

Treguys going down might align well with campgronds. You may be able to help them with tree problems and create a good relationship. I'll do a Google search, and check my AAA camping guide and source some sites from the beach, inland 50 Km (30 miles), from Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama. 

Possibly the best way to source campgrounds is through the State _Atlas and Gazeteer_ that I mentioned far earlier in this thread. In the front index, about page 3, there's a listing of all listed campgrounds, telling what facilities they have, where they are phone numbers. With this information, you could call in and ask the status of the campgrounds, introduce yourself and see about doing some trade if they'd need it. I would ask things like "How bad are the mosquiitos?" and "Will we be pitching tent on ankle deep swamp mud?" Campgrounds are often adjacent to rivers or lakes.

I will dig up camping information for you guys, and let you know tomorrow where some places are. I will give a few campgrounds a call myself, and get the scoop. Please, others, feel free to contribute if you have any direct knowledge of places.

Atlas and Gazeteers are commonly available at good service stations, truck stops, sporting goods and here at this web address http://4cornersmaps.com/catalog/product.asp?productid=91 . For navigating the area, the maps come no better nor more highly detailed and informative.


----------



## spike-columbia

*Equipment*

Thank everyone who has posted.

Equipment I have:

stump grinder rayco 50 super jr.
F150
Chain saws
ropes etc.

Access to the following:

Boom truck
Bob cat w/grapple

Your opinion on extra equipment (boom / bob cat)?

Which equipment should I bring to earn $$$ ?


----------



## topnotchtree

Just got back from 3 weeks near Picayune with Asplundh. This was my first hurricane clean up, so the scenery to me was pretty amazing. In the 18 days we were down there, you could not look in any direction and not see some kind of damage. Uprooted trees, smashed homes, damaged roofs, etc. I want to point out what I will remember most about out trip, and that would be the southern hospitality. As we convoyed thru the town of Picayune, gatherings of people on the street waved to us and shouted "thank you" as we drove past. People had to drive to town and pick up water and food from fema locations, and as they drove home they offered their food and water to us. The generosity of these people is what I will remember the most. Two ladies from the power company did the laundry from 300 to 600 workers every day. We later found out that one woman had lost lost her home completely, and the other woman lost a loved one. We talked to one guy on a road clearing crew that hadn't seen his wife and kids in over a week, and didnt know where they were.It is something to see people like these on the t.v., but it is very different to talk to these people directly. I am grateful to have had the chance to help out.


----------



## Tree Machine

Thank you for bringing the spirit back on home to us. TopNotch, you guys Rock. Pantherarba. TreeBob, Kyle and company, our Boston guys and about two dozen others, treeguys, stump guys.....YOU ARE MAKING IT HAPPEN!

18 days is a lengthy stretch, welcome home and we want to hear more. You are now fresh back from the war zone I'll coin as as Katreenistan.

Tell us, Topnotch, feed us, nourish us with your experiences. I'm pulling together a list of camping sites while working in Katreenistan. Throw down, brother.

Thank you for the note on Southern Hospitality. It is legendary and I'm glad the southerners are embracing us. We are there to help.

18 days, topnotch. The Hurricane struck land only 21 days ago. You've been a busy beaver. You are amongst the most experienced of all tree crews regarding Katrina, at this point in time. I'd like to give you a big 'Good Job!


----------



## Tree Machine

One of our first men back from 'The Zone'.


----------



## pantheraba

topnotchtree said:


> Just got back from 3 weeks near Picayune with Asplundh. This was my first hurricane clean up, so the scenery to me was pretty amazing. In the 18 days we were down there, you could not look in any direction and not see some kind of damage. Uprooted trees, smashed homes, damaged roofs, etc. .



Topnotch...that is where we are working...almost done here, probably head back end of week. I agree..damage is EVERYWHERE, just mindboggling.

I saw Asplundh LOTS in the neighborhood where I was last week...hardworking guys. Glad y'all are around.

Maybe we can meet someday and compare notes.

Take care.


----------



## Tree Machine

Compare those notes right here, Gentlemen, while they're fresh in your mind. Get them out on the table. Purge. Debrief with us. C'mon, tell us all about it!

Pantheraba, you've done a great job feeding us back information from within. Topnotchtree, I know it's hard to summarize 18 days of vacation in tropical Katreenistan, but we want to hear some stories, come on man, don't be shy. Get on in here and say somethin......


----------



## boo

Hey Folks,

We are in Hattiesburg MS again after a short trip home to gather supplies ....we set up camp in columbia at the home of my newest helper (as indicated in an earlier post)
It's nice to be able to put a local to work, even if she's not a saw operator or climber, It's nice to have someone helping with the calls, routing, etc., not to mention I stole her from the front desk of Econo Lodge that gave us the boot for the rate increase :blob5: 
Well maybe i'll check in later...as my laptop batt. is low 
be safe
peace,

boo


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Boo, as posted earlier i have a client with loaders and excavators (with thumb) who is interested in working down there. Contact me if you have use for him, he's treated me well.


----------



## topnotchtree

The past 3 weeks were kinda a blur, so dates are very fuzzy. We headed down the Wednesday after the storm hit. We drove from Mi to Memphis Tennessee. 3 guys to a truck, top speed 59 mph. (trucks are governed) FYI- Asplundh buys the cheapest trucks they can- manual trans, no radio, no ac= long ride! We stayed 2 nights at a hotel in memphis waiting for the word "go". Friday morning we headed to a fairground near Gulf Port. Got to a parking lot around 3am Saturday. Slept in trucks. Got up around 6am and started heading to Picayune for Coast power company. They put on a safety orientation for us, then lead us to an empty fruit warehouse full of approx 400 cots and said welcome home. They had a catering service right in the warehouse and fed us breakfast. Then out to work we went. Came back in around 7. They had temporary showers rigged up that consisted of hanging tarps and garden hoses with shower heads on them. Yes, cold water. eventually they brought a semi trailer in rigged with nothing but shower stalls and hot water, but there were only about 12 stalls in the trailer for 3 to 500 guys. Wake up was at 5am. breakfast was served at 5:30. After you ate you packed your truck with ice, water, pop, gator aid, and sack lunches, all from the utility co. Out to work and back around 7 again to do it all over again. 
The work we did was all for the power lines.We had no chippers so there was no clean up. basically trees fell on the lines and broke the poles. So the wires laid on the ground covered by the trees. our job was to cut away the trees so the wires could be lifted back up. We also had to clearcut a path to any broken poles so the lineman could access them with their trucks. We did do a few trees with the bucket, but it was mostly groundwork. I do not recall any of us putting a saddle on. Then the utility had to boot us from their warehouse to make room for more lineman. Asplundh was in the process of building a tent city but it wasnt ready yet. They arrainged for us to stay in a roller rink on cots. We dropped off our stuff and went to eat. Upon returning we found our roller rink was infested with large ants. This upset many tired tree trimmers. After a meeting with management he offered to pay us double time to drive to the tent city wich was nearly complete, but we dicided to stay there for the night and head to the tent city the next evening. Tent city was the nicest place we stayed at while we were down there. The tents were about the size of football fields with a plywood floor and outdoor carpeting. The caterer feeding us usually catered to movie sets, so even the food was a step up. After a few days here we were all ready for home, and I think management seen that and made the decision to pull us out. On the way home we could only lagally drive 10 hours at a time cause it was no longer a state of emergency. The trip home involves 2 nights at hotels. Ok my fingers are numb now.


----------



## Tree Machine

You Rock.


----------



## tzelmet

I'm with you Treeslayer. If one is going down there to "HELP", Don't hate me for saying it, but HELP is HELP not Commerce. I've done my share of rescue, all the way back to Hugo, And if you aren't prepared, your just another victim. Don't plan on a nice hotel and full meals, prepare to be dirty, tired and unappreciated, and OH yea, don't plan on making a lot of money. These people don't have any. The only people with the money are the big corporations, and unfortunately they are just profiteers in situations like this. The ones who are willing to give of themselves for the sake of humanity will get the pay the seek, and it is far more valuable than cash. I'm getting off my soapbox now, Kudos to all who make the effort. At this time, I'm sitting this one out. I've been to New Orleans many times, and contrary to what they say, it is no Big Easy.


----------



## Tree Machine

What he said. Not a single one of us has focussed on the money, and we're aligned that this is a treemanitarian effort. I hope everyone does OK, and I hope they all volunteer along the way. We know that this is what we do for a living, so we're down there making a living. Expenses can escalate, and if you have problems with equipment, you're down-time will not be a comfortable thing. We need to make money to support ourselves and crews (and families back home).

Like tzelmet says, go down there ready to get dirty. Come home rich with experience and wisdom and satisfaction of having gone down and kicked butt. Every one of us going down there are going down with the intent to do big work like the big dogs we are. We will do the right thing when it comes down to it.

Hey, welcome to the site, tzelmet.


----------



## pantheraba

After we finished the Tingy job 2 days ago, we worked at Miss Irese's house, a widowed retired school teacher, 86 years old, who lives in Carriere, MS, just outside Picayune. Someone had already gotten the trees off her house but there were hangers over the driveway and several busted spars about 30-40 feet high.

I got the hangers out the first day while the rest of the team limbed out several big pines and an oak that were blown over. Melvin manned the Bobcat and grappled the brush and trunks to the road where FEMA will pick up the brush later.

Next day, we returned to Miss Irese's to finish up the job. This was the day that my 19 year old son, Alex, climbed his first tree. One of the spars still had 2 limbs counterweighting the lean we needed so he volunteered to go up and remove the limbs. He has often watched me but never expressed any interest in climbing. I got him suited up and ready to go and then a spur strap broke (those that are coming down, either have extra leather straps or something that will do in a pinch...we had to make do). We made a field expedient repair and he made a few practice climbs...a few feet up, then down...then higher, then down..to get a feel for the spikes. He seemed very comfortable handling the lanyard, Blake's hitch, double safetying-in and cutting the limbs...made a picture perfect drop cut on the big limb.

We have gotten in some good practice dropping spars....lots of them around that need to be knocked down. I have gotten to use wedges on several to practice that trick and it has worked well.

I'll post some pictures of Alex's first climb at Miss Irese's later. 

Today we did a partial takedown of a pecan for a Korean War veteran, recently a double amputee. Corbett had a leg removed 2 years ago due to diabetes...just below the knee. He had the other removed mid thigh about 2 weeks before Katrina. They were "treed in" and neighbors had already taken trees off the house. The pecan in the front yard had some big busted limbs in it that we roped down and free dropped. The missus said they want the whole tree down since it overhangs the house. 

Their across the street neighbor, 8-pack, did a lot of the house clearing after the hurricane hit. He had us trim it back enough that he said he can drop it later. 

Bill had the idea to rig a rope bridge between 2 of the trunks to make a place to stand while working part of the time...first time I have ever done that...used my bull rope to make the bridge.

It was pretty rope intensive and involved several redirects to get proper belays...again, pictures later. My laptop down here with a simple resizer program has crapped out and this one is borrowed.

More later.


----------



## Tree Machine

You all continue to amaze me. Pantheraba, coming to the volunteer aid of a man who just underwent a second leg amputation in July. Housebound, unable to leave, they endured, and survived under extraordinarily tough circumstances, of which I can not personally even imagine. And you show up willing to take care of their tree issues for _free_. You've outdone yourself, once again and even though your computer is crapping out on us, you STILL will write a post to us at 1 in the morning. You are some kind of amazing, Dude. 

But not to take away from the others: Boo, you've been in there since DAY 1 and have only had three days off (if you dare to call them that). You're in there for the THIRD week. Topnotch, I can't thank you enough for your enlightening portayal of what went on at Camp Asplundh, *18 days*. The Massachusett's guys, the Iowa group, Michigan, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Illinois. You are all AWESOME. Missouri, thank you. The Canadian guys, what are ya doing this Winter??? We're getting the scoop on having you down if you're interested, call it a 'working vacation' until Spring. I have had contact with dozens of other teams going down. 

Gentlemen, we are down there in the hundreds now, we're entrenched and active and doing strong work. Keep it up! We'll keep the communication open wide and clear here.


----------



## pantheraba

*field expedient repair*

In my post last night, I mentioned a spur repair we had to make...here is a picture. Alex used this on his first climb...I used it yesterday for about 4 hours in the pecan TD we did.

And a shot of the set up for the pecan takedown.

Another pecan shot...limb over the house.

We ran out of daylight...finished about 8:00 pm.

My helper.


----------



## pantheraba

*Alex - first climb - pecan td*

A picture of pecan at start...left limbs overhung a fence..right were over house.

Alex's first climb.


----------



## pantheraba

*Homeward bound*

We head back to the Atlanta area tomorrow...Lithia Springs for most of us, Cumming for my brother-in-law.

Our host is taking us up in a 4 seater Cessna at 7:30 AM for a bird's eye view of the area.

No tree work today...we delivered supplies to folks in Waveland (totally demolished, very little left that resembles a house...most were broken to bits and scattered thru the bayous), Pearlington and other areas near St. Louis Bay.

I'll post a lot of picts to a family website soon and give the link then.

Folks down here are grateful to know that their fellow countrymen are remembering them and sending their donations, help and prayers. They are going to need help for a long time to come.

These are a few of the folks that tell all of us and y'all, "Thanks."

Corbett
Miss Irese
Little girl twin..her brother was carrying supplies.


----------



## Tree Machine

Your spirit is beyond impressive. Your crew are an inspiration. Corbett, who has had the misfortune of losing both his legs, looks like there was a very bright spot in his day.

Thanks for bringin it home to us, Pantheraba.


----------



## pantheraba

TreeCo said:


> Great shots pantheraba. Thanks for sharing. I bet you are beat after all of that work!
> 
> Dan



We got in approx 11 last night...only had one trailer tire blowout in AL (I think)...cops stopped Lindsay (my wife) last night as we left my office...thought we were stealing stuff...I was behind her with our white trailer...and then, 2 minutes after we cleared that up, the trailer came off the hitch as I crossed the RR tracks 300 yds from my house...had to floor jack it up in the middle of the intersection and reset on the ball (the person who hooked it up only set it down, did not latch ball hitch or lights...we were all pretty wiped...next time I check it before I take off!!!)

All turned out OK, though...just glad everything happened on the last day, not down there.

You are right, TreeCo, we are all pretty tired but it's a good tired. We'll be unloading, sorting and trying to remember which donated/loaned saw/come-a-long/wrecking bar, etc. goes back to which person.

Here are some pictures from the flight we took before we left yesterday...at the airport and over Biloxi, Gulfport, and points in between...you can see a casino washed ashore, a neighborhood of ten houses totally demolished, a pecan orchard laid low.

These picts are from 2500 feet. Our second crew got permission to overfly at 1000 feet, so their pictures will be even more sobering.

Remember to appreciate what you have.


----------



## Tree Machine

What an experience! 

Pantheraba, I'm sure you're still going through your gatherings and getting reorganized as you re-enter 'real life'. Your journey has been fruitful. If you knock your video pieces into features that are from 1 minute to 5 minutes each, I will be glad to post them on my website, like this one I recorded recently after properly tuning my Silky, http://www.treeguy.info/videos/silky/silky_top_gun.mov (heh heh) 4.1 meg, sorry dial-up guys, it'll take a couple minutes.

I'm getting better at working the video and transmitting and hosting it, so bring it on to me, brother, and we'll get it posted for everyone else to see.

Have you addressed the sling you hit with your handsaw? You may have to call on our resident splice expert, Nick from Wisconsin. You can PM him through this site and I will PM his phone and address to you.


----------



## fordsrbetter

*hello*

hello everybody. just got home from 12 days of the being in the "zone" we brought our crew home to see there families. just got back 10 min ago. seeing is deffinatly believing. cant describe the masive destruction of this this storm. our plans were to go to hattiesburg but upon arival that city was bad but not like it is south of there. we are in and around wiggins mississippi 
everyone down there is very appreciative of all the working leaving there families to come down and help them. 
we came back home while its raining for a little break have lots of work to do in gulfport next week when the rain lets up. were leaving wed. for a few more weeks at least. 
for those that want to go down to make a fortune i dont think it will happen. once there, its a eye opener. you wont even consider charging outrageous prices because these people have lost everything. we went down hopeing to make a fortune that change the first day we rolled in to town. starting helping people out for reasonable rates and have been blessed with kindness that i cant describe. the first customer let us park a camper, and equiment, hook up electricity and sewer. wouldnt take any money for this. we run the AC all day and night and he doesnt care. have eaten home cooked lunchs and supers everynight from diferent local families, all of my crews wives are coming down in a week and one nieghbor hood is going to have a huge southern cook out for us. one older retired gentleman lets us use his washer and dryer also not accepting any money. like is said were not getting rich from this with money but the experiance, memories and friends i've made thus far is really amazing. you truely have to "be there done that" kida thing. like i said early if you like to work have a time of your life head down. we have lots of work to when we get back in gulfport. there is tons of work in gulfport, bay of st louis, oceans springs if anybody is wondering these place are destroyed looks like a bomb went of i will try to get pics of the work i have done and need to do if i get time but cant promise anything going to spent as much time with the family as possible. 

well hope its not to long hope every one has a great weekend i know i will.
pray for the RITA, and KATRINA victims, and relief workers

D.J. Walsh
Precision Tree Choppers


----------



## Tree Machine

DJ, 

You are awesome, man. Thank you for putting it in perspective. My hat is off to you, and we're looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## topnotchtree

Just a few from my trip.


----------



## topnotchtree

A few more....


----------



## topnotchtree

Note the lack of leaves on the trees still standing. They were all blown off!


----------



## Tree Machine

Wowwwwwwww......


----------



## pantheraba

Great write up...I agree, a lot of the "pay" you get there is in heartfelt "thanks" from the folks down there.

Your evaluation of the "massive destruction" gibes with what we saw...Slidell is just plain blasted...EVERYWHERE you look there is damage, lots of it major.

The last picture shows what happens when a tree gets up a good head of steam.


----------



## Tree Machine

Double wowwwwwww....... cut right in two.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Any opinions of good areas to go in texas. Looking at taking a 4-5 many crew down w/ bobcat/ dumptrailer/4wheeler/gear. Does anyone know of areas affected w/ higher per capita incomes?

I'll also be looking for camp site for our rv and camping gear...Any suggestions?


----------



## theXman

*Is it worth it???*

Is it worth it??? I hope so.........

Hi, this is my first posting on this site. I was directed here by "another" site cause of this Katrina thread you have here.

First of all, thanks for all the good information and I hope it keeps coming.

My brothers and I are thinking of taking our crews down there. We have numerous chip-trucks(3 F550's,1F350,1 L8000), 2 truck cranes(small one maybe 80', and big one on Peterbuilt truck with Manitowoc 38124S -38Ton 124'main boom), 3 ASV's(the best  rubber track skidsteers) each with implemax grapples(two 4810's and one 4520) and many stump grinders (rayco 1672, RG120, super50 4X4) and bandit chippers (254, 1490 and 1890).

We are thinking of just taking the 2 cranes, and 2 chip trucks to haul tools and tow two of the ASV's. Crew of men going would be 3 skilled climbers, and 4 skilled groundmen.

I think it's great you guys are helping and I'd like to also, but I sure would like to see that you make more than what your regular days gross is in your hometowns.

If I leave my home area and my bread and butter customers, drive two days to the south (we are in Maryland) and deal with all the headaches, I'd better be making much more than what I do now. Hey, I run a business and it wouldn't be smart to venture down there if I don't make good money at it.

I have a couple questions:

1.Anyone willing to share what FEMA pays you? Is it by the hour and set to your crew size and equipment? Or can they just give you a section of a town and give a contracted price to clean it all up?

2. Would it be good to hook up with one of the big companies (Davey, Bartlett, Aspundh???) and how do you do that?

3. Are there still lots of trees ON houses and ON structures???

4. What kind of cell phone services are working down there now? How's Nextel?

Again, thanks for all the great info and I hope to see more. If we go down, I will definitely contribute all the info I can to this thread.

later,
X

cell 443 807-3665
office 410 838-2999
email: [email protected]


----------



## pantheraba

theXman said:


> Is it worth it??? I hope so.........
> 
> Hi, this is my first posting on this site. I was directed here by "another" site cause of this Katrina thread you have here.
> 
> We are thinking of just taking the 2 cranes, and 2 chip trucks to haul tools and tow two of the ASV's. Crew of men going would be 3 skilled climbers, and 4 skilled groundmen.
> 
> I have a couple questions:
> 
> 1.Anyone willing to share what FEMA pays you? Is it by the hour and set to your crew size and equipment? Or can they just give you a section of a town and give a contracted price to clean it all up?
> 
> 2. Would it be good to hook up with one of the big companies (Davey, Bartlett, Asplundh???) and how do you do that?
> 
> 3. Are there still lots of trees ON houses and ON structures???
> 
> 4. What kind of cell phone services are working down there now? How's Nextel?
> 
> Again, thanks for all the great info and I hope to see more. If we go down, I will definitely contribute all the info I can to this thread.
> 
> later,
> X
> 
> cell 443 807-3665
> office 410 838-2999
> email: [email protected]



I worked in the Picayune, MS, and Slidell, LA, area for 2 weeks. We did volunteer work so I do not know how tree crews are being paid.

Both those areas are slammed...Slidell was the worst. There are a LOT of trees still on houses. We did a removal from a house without a crane...we could have used it. I only saw one being used the whole time we were there...I am sure a lot are being used but we happened by only one in our driving around.

So, there are plenty of folks that need crane work done, I just don't know how you line it up. 

We also did hazardous limb removal...from over houses, trailers, driveways...plenty to keep climbers busy, too.

Cell phones worked but a bit spotty. Sometimes had to stand on logs in fields in the boonies to access a cell...in town they were pretty good..I have Sprint, others had Verizon, Nextel.

Hopefully, some other folks can help more with the FEMA/money aspect.


----------



## Jim1NZ

Amazing the devastation of winds that exceed the 4.5 safety factor of trees.


----------



## Tree Machine

Xman said:


> I think it's great you guys are helping and I'd like to also, but I sure would like to see that you make more than what your regular days gross is in your hometowns.
> 
> If I leave my home area and my bread and butter customers, drive two days to the south (we are in Maryland) and deal with all the headaches, I'd better be making much more than what I do now. Hey, I run a business and it wouldn't be smart to venture down there if I don't make good money at it.



Hey Xman, welcome to the site and thanks for contributing.

Your concerns align with almost all of us commercial guys going down there. I think you've put the questions better than most.

Like any astute businessman, you're looking at the opportunity as an invesment; If i am to absorb the opportunity costs of leaving my home business and invest the money, time, equipment and manpower, am I going to acheive a return on investment greater than that of what I'm doing currently?

That IS the $64,000 question. Unfortunately, like any investment, there are risks. No good investment is without risks. Right now you're doing your homework, or as it's known in the investment community, _due diligence_. You assimilate all the information you can, make a decision, make a plan, work the plan and see if the outcome matches your expectations. Do better than your expectations, good decision, good plan. Do worse, you kick yourself, come back home and dig out of the hole you created.

That's the invesment model. Since we as humans can't predict the future, and often have little or no control over the variables, the unknowns, the weather, the economic conditions, local economies, people's spending behaviors, and your employee's attitudes in the zone of the unknown, an invesment can often boil down to your intuition and pure gut instinct. If you have little to risk, then you have little to lose and you can go for it knowing, at worst, you're not going to cripple yourself.

From just the little I know of your situation, I don't think you have any business going down there without a FEMA contract. The size of your company and the level of gear you posess tell me you have a thriving business at home. Staying home is low risk, high reward. Going down is high risk, potentially high reward but no guarantees whatsoever. There is no assurance you will come out ahead, none. Promises can not be made that way. Simply said, we just don't have the answers to the questions you pose.

Things down there are dynamic. The way it is this week is different than how it will be next week. Information now will be outdated days from now. One neighborhood will be vastly different from the next and to know where the best places to go and where are the deepest pockets?, well, wouldn't it be nice to have that information. We'd all be rushing for the same spots.

The closest you could get would be to know someone living on the inside, someone 'in there' to give you first-hand information and guidance. Then, once down there, having a sales guy out ahead of your work crew lining up jobs. For the tree companies that are down there, if they find a sweetheart area, I wouldn't expect them to be inviting everyone else in. From a business / investment standpoint that would be shooting yourself in your own foot.

Our place here is to support as best we can our arborist community and the cleanup effort. We offer information and logistics, but not promises and guarantees. I do wish you the very best.


----------



## TreeJunkie

How about campsite locations? Or wealthy areas of suggestion..????? I could have swore someone said they had all the camping areas spotted out....


----------



## TCTREESERVICE

yawnsss


----------



## pistol pete

*hurricane camping*

If you want to come camp in a hurricane zone plan on doing it in a parking lot. Most of the camp sites we have come in contact with were devastated by fallen trees and unusable. If they are usable the government will commandeer them for relief workers. We have found that trading work for a place to park works well. Bring two generators for each camper and plan on both of them breaking down. We have had three different generators break down because of bad gas. Bring four or five spark plugs for each generator and some tools to work on them. If you don't have a camper with air conditioning plan on losing 50% of your employees in a hurry. Well good luck and be careful down here. Oh and if you want to stay in touch with your buddies on arborist site, I picked up a wireless Internet connection device for my laptop from verizon in Slidell, and it works great.


----------



## theXman

thanks for the welcome and thanks for the continued information and suggestions all.


----------



## pantheraba

pistol pete said:


> If you want to come camp in a hurricane zone plan on doing it in a parking lot. Most of the camp sites we have come in contact with were devastated by fallen trees and unusable.



I agree with Pistol Pete. We checked out McCleod State Park in Bay St. Louis when we were out delivering supplies one day, trying to find camping sites for other tree workers to come down. FEMA had commandered the park and was moving in trailers for their people to live in. Other campgrounds I saw had "Full" signs. 

We stayed with a family in Picayune and did some work for them. They helped us find other folks who needed work while we were there.

And A/C is vital...after working all day in 97 degrees, a shower and A/C was a blessing.


----------



## treepres1

*strom work*

hey everyone have been very buszzy.we currently hold the contract for the city of new orleans,have for the last 8 years.still working on some final details.have plenty of work.will post needs soon.you may call 504 466 6060 or email.thanks


----------



## Tree Machine

Thank you treepres. Are you interested in offering direct referrals to our out-of-town arborists?

We have plenty of guys still wanting to come down, but they are apprehensive in that many just don't want to come down 'cold' and start knocking on doors. If they knew they had a line of jobs pre-arranged, this would be the deciding factor.

These men will have the question of how the money works. We'd be greatful for your taking your valuable time to offer us more information, otherwise (as I can attest) you will be getting a line of calls, all asking for essentially the same information. Posting here gets it all on the table for all to see.

We want to help, but we want to be organized and prepared so we can best offer what we are able. This site has been the logistical center for a good many crew and the information from down within 'the zone' has been exceedingly helpful. We look forward to your reply.


----------



## Tree Machine

In the meantime, back to camping, I spent a lot of time googling campsites in southern Mississippi in an attempt to get phone numbers so I could bring back _direct from the source_ information. Big surprise that the phone service to all my calls were either not in service or just rang endlessly. Without my talking to someone direct, I just can't offer information that's worth anything.

I'll refer back to the state _Atlas and Gazeteer_ again as a prime source of campsite locations as well as highly detailed navigation. I went to three places up here in Indiana to find a _Mississippi Atlas and Gazeteer_, but the need for them is so light that they are not stocked. They could order one for me, but my intent was not to buy one, but to photograph the couple pages I needed and post them for you.

I have the _Atlas and Gazeteer_ for seven other states and thought to post the camping section from one of them to show you, as an example, how it works, but you guys need the real deal. I did not special order the book as my personal resources are very thin right now. About all I have to offer is time. I hope you can respect that.

Our thanks goes out to those who are offering information on accomodations down there. Information from the inside is highly appreciated and any more is welcomed.


----------



## boo

Hey Folks,
I've found that hiring in a local and trading work for camping is a good move.
I returned home yesterday to tighten up on some work here ....and see the wife and kid. heading back in a few days.
be safe 
peace, 
boo


----------



## Tree Machine

We'd love for you to give us more detail of your experience, Gicon. The time you spend with specifics serves us all.


----------



## Tree Machine

I'd like to help the Canadian guys. I want you Northern guys to know I'm still seeking info on what your Visa requirements would be. I think if you guys want to help, we guys down here will help dial you in. The north gulf beach area is actually a really great place to spend the Winter, epecially if you are able to support yourself for two or three months, and there's no doubt about that if you're an above-average climber. If you're a below-average climber you'd probably be an above-average climber by the time it's over.

That's a really excellent plan if you could make it happen. Stay tuned.


----------



## bottlefed89

Did treejunkie go down??


----------



## TreeJunkie

I'm still in Kc. My brother's uncle's and fathers' companies all went though. They've been gone nearly 4 weeks and are about to move to another area. They're all running claw trucks and from what i hear making a killing. I'm trying to put a truck together myself that way i can head down as soon as things slow up here. From what they've been telling me they expect to be down there 6-12 more months...


----------



## Tree Machine

TreeJunkie said:


> From what they've been telling me they expect to be down there 6-12 more months...



Holy moly.


----------



## bottlefed89

TJ, what kind of stuff are you wanting to get together, and how long until you slow up up here?? I'm getting fairly interested in going, but my help is all pretty lazy, so when you get serious about going let me know. If you are interested in teaming up with anyone we'll have to see what we can work out. I have a skidsteer, lots of climbing gear, a bunch of saws, and a little knowledge. Oh, and I'm use to working 14 hour days.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Sounds great, I'll keep it in mind. I'm backed up two weeks right now and the phone rings more often than i would like(sounds weird doesn't it). I'm working on putting a log truck together or finding a quality used one. Once i get that taken care of and sort out the minors i'll be ready to rock and roll, I know you could definitely be an asset w/ the skid steer and ability to supervise. When things come together i'll let you know. I've still got your number unless it's changed. PM if so..


----------



## bottlefed89

Contact info is the same. Anyone else from the midwest going?? Give me some warning and lets fly...
[email protected]


----------



## Tree Machine

That's the spirit, guys!


There's been so many of you who've called me and all have a similar line in common - you want to go down there, but you want to know where and how much available tree work is there, and where to go to get it, and who's cutting you a check and when.

That seems to be the over-riding apprehension on the part of everyone who WANTS to go down there, but hasn't. You need a point man down there that can point you to the jobs. This guy would be able to determine if a 2 man, 4 man or 6-man team would be needed. If you are a single arborist climber, the Point Man would find you a team.

Many of you have asked about getting a contract with FEMA. We all know that's sorta not a really great idea. What I see we need is a Point Man who has a FEMA contract and can be hiring you.

Think about it. The government is offering HUGE contracts to firms that say they can get things cleaned up. The firm gets the huge contract, then the work begins. Huge Firm hires contractors that hire subcontractors. You need to be in that chain. We need a contractor to step forward and express his need for our talent. If he can hire Canadian and Kiwi and Aussie and Brit and American Tree Care, and he can lay out his terms for us to see, we could work with that.

Our Arborists want to know that they'll have work directed their way the day they arrive, and not have to go knocking door to door. Guaranteed work, a point person down there, continued logistics up here, you having a great working Winter vacation this year.

That's what I'm putting out there for we Arborists. Of the over 10,000 visits to this thread in just over a month, there must be a couple lurkers who are dialled into those primary level contracts. I say, if you are hiring, or looking to assemble a rotating lineup of tree guys for the next 6 months or more, I say step into the circle and make yourself be known. All I ask is that you understand, you are putting men's livelihoods on the board. Step up ONLY if you have something serious to offer. We are Tree Care Professionals, and if you have a professional setup, and funding, we can work together. Treat the men right, you have a continuous flow of arborists wanting to help. Screw any of us around, word will get back here fast and you will have lost credibility, your certain source of arborists and our central support.

There. It's been put out there as a want and a need. Let the universe work it's magic.


----------



## oldugly

*Cards on the table*

I'm a climber, been one for about 25+ years. Some of my methods are a little old fashioned, but I get the job done with the least amount of damage to trees, etc. I can do. I worked power lines for quite awhile, and have run my own business for the last 13 years. I would be very willing to go to the area and help with the clean'up, but I can't do it without making a profit. I need to cover what I would lose up here, and of course feed my family while I am gone. My business here has run into several losses, and financially we need to make a desperation attempt to recover. In bulk climbing I can keep up with alot of "kids" half my age, I can run pretty much any machine you put me on, and learn fast. 
I would gladly go under someone else, or in partnership with them, or sub-contract for them....but financially, I can not do it by myself. I also have a couple of able-bodied ground men with experience on a saw, chipper, etc.
I have PM'd a couple of people, but at this time I am looking for an offer.
By the way, I am an honest man, and do not believe in competing with or joining forces with the vultures I see after every storm up here, that rip people off. Maybe if I was that sort of person I would not be in the financial straight I am in now, but I am not going to change.


----------



## spike-columbia

*oldugly*

I'm getting ready to go. Just got boom truck and DOT registration, etc.

What are your requirments pay etc. 

I will be leaving next week.


----------



## DDM

spike-columbia said:


> I'm getting ready to go. Just got boom truck and DOT registration, etc.
> 
> What are your requirments pay etc.
> 
> I will be leaving next week.



Spike? Did you get your DOT#'s online?


----------



## spike-columbia

*DOT online*

Yes you can get your DOT online-

You must keep a copy of On line Paper in Truck - until they mail cards, etc.

SCDOT - said exemption for trucks (in-state) crossing other states has expired.

Please post if you have any information.


----------



## treebob

Hey you guys from SC. I'm in Pensacola Fl tonight and going to New Orleans tomorrow to talk to a Fema general contractor. Are any of you guys going down any time soon? Call me at 843-816-1323 if you would like to try to join up. I'll post tomorrow night what I find out when I get back. 

Standing By,
TreeBob


----------



## spike-columbia

*treebob*

I'm leaving this week coming wed or thurs.

Have a good trip.


----------



## treebob

*South Carolina*

Leaving now to go to New Orleans. Hope to find out what is needed and problems getting into the system. I'll post when we get back tonight. Anyone wanting to contact me can call on my cell at 843-816-1323. You may have some issues that I don't think about asking.
Lets get together and make a differance in rebuilding this country.
God bless you all.

Standing by,

Treebob


----------



## treebob

*clean up and hauling*

Just go in from "THE ZONE". Much distruction everwhere and much work to do. I met with at least 6 people today that were working as a sub-contractor.

Problems range from the following:

General contractors not paying subs
General contractors moving to new areas with out warning
Fema taking away work from one general contractor and giving to another.
Dump sites backed up for hours because of so many people here
No place to stay, even if you have a tent or camper.
Truck and equipment field repair people non existant
DOT doing their job. No really, really, really, doing their job.
No Secure areas to park your equipment at night

The List goes on and on. I've met some people that claim they have made a lot of money. I can only suppose that they happen to be in the right place at the right time with the exact time with the right equipment. 

The sad part about all of this is that there seams to really be no exact problem, other than not enough government employies to regulate all aspects of all opperations. They fix one thing and that breaks something else. One hand is not talking to another.

Well time to eat and I'll post more later.

Frustrated in "THE ZONE"

TREEBOB


----------



## boo

Hey Folks,

I have to agree with TreeBob.
The locals love us for being informative, honest, and hard working, but it seems some of the county offices and local state and gov. are not as welcoming.
Also some areas licenses are alot higher than the other areas and requirements also get stiffer.
As far as "making alot of money" ....I've heard someone bragg the money story also... makes me sick to hear, I've also heard about the ones who have suffered money loss by the trip, they are probably the ones more likely helping.
Hopefully everyone who goes to help does ok... I'm not in it for the money or the glory, as posted when Katrina 1st came through, but I will pay my bills and helpers.
I have alot of pics to show starting at Katrina landfall...I just have to find time to uplaod and sift through them.
let me know If I can be of some help.
Peace,
boo


----------



## mcollier

*Room and board in New Orleans*

Hello everyone,

If there are any of you who are willing and able to do tree and limb removal in New Orleans in exchange for room and board please contact me.

I have been doing same for the past two weeks in Algiers and the 7th Ward. There are many projects that require equipment and training that the other volunteers and I do not have. 12" diameter limbs lodged in a tree 40 feet above a residential street for instance.

I am working with the Common Ground Collective (http://www.commongroundrelief.org).

My email is [email protected], my phone is 608-213-0538.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Matt Collier


----------



## Tree Machine

Hey Matt, welcome to ArboristSite!


> If there are any of you who are willing and able to do tree and limb removal in New Orleans in exchange for room and board please contact me.


That may work. Arborists generally come down in teams, so are you offering that up for a climber, or for an arborist squad? We will pair you up. 

The work you describe is what we do, going up where normal people don't.

Please drop back in and let us all know when you've hooked up.

======++++++++=========+++++++++++++============

TreeBob, you and Boo have been amazing in there. Long stints just going at it day after day. The info you've been feeding us back has been really helpful. 

I'll be posting some Pantheraba video here very soon.


----------



## treebob

*Another trip to The Zone*

I'm leaving on the 4th of November for the Gulf again. I work with my church, Community Bible Church, Beaufort South Carolina. We try to fill the gaps that Fema and Red Cross leave. We do things like fill cars with gas, buy bus and airplain tickets or maybe fix someones car so they can get out of the shelter and go live with family or friends elsewhere. I've even given advise on damaged trees and removed hazerdous trees. It's not a pretty site. I talk to everyone about trees, hauling, stump grinding, and other issues. Things there are not normal. People there are without hope. Many don't care about rebuilding. If I get good news about work, I'll post asap. If not, I'll post when I get back. 

Treebob
843-816-1323 :angel:


----------

